# Schwimmteich an der Ostsee



## Küstensegler (6. Sep. 2014)

Da momentan noch kein Spatenstich getan ist, geht es hier erstmal um meinen Plan zur Errichtung eines  "Schwimmteich".
Die Anführungszeichen sind der Größe/Kleine des Schwimmteiches geschuldet.
Wir wohnen zwar nur 3 km vom schönen Ostseestrand, trotzdem haben uns (meiner Frau und mir) Schwimmteiche schon länger fasziniert und wir wollen gerne einen haben.
Ein Pool ist langweilig und nur wenige Wochen im Jahr nutzbar. Deshalb soll es ein ganzjährig schöner Teich mit Abkühlgelegenheit im Sommer sein. Ausserdem kann sich hier meine Frau mit ihrem grünen Daumen so richtig austoben.
Als Vorbereitung auf dieses Thema habe ich mir Literatur besorgt und die einschlägigen Foren im Internet aufgesogen. Hier habe mich besonders die Beiträge von PeterBoden (in diesem Forum), ThorstenC und Becker (beide im NG-Forum) sehr inspiriert und auch motiviert (Jeder, der so ein Projekt in Eigenregie durchgeführt hat, hat meinen Respekt ).

Falls wir das Projekt starten (Angebot für die Erdarbeiten bekommen wir nächste Woche), werde ich den Fortgang hier beschreiben.
Das es ein umfangreiches Projekt wird, schreckt uns nicht, da wir auch schon unser Haus in 80% Eigenleistung erstellt haben (Es trotzt seit 16 Jahren unbeschädigt unseren Stürmen hier im Norden).

Im Anhang habe ich eine Skizze unseres Plans angefügt.
Erläuterung hierzu:

Der äußere mit dem Gartenschlauch markierte Bereich zeigt die Wasserlinie. Höhendifferenz habe ich nivelliert und beträgt zwischen links unten und rechts oben ca 3 cm.
Der mit dem roten Kabel aufgezeigte Bereich beschreibt den Tiefwasserbereich (140 cm). Hier plane ich eine Mauer aus Kalksandstein plaziert auf einem 10 cm Betonfundament verbunden mit einer Bodenplatte für den ganzen Bereich  mit einer Höhe von einem Meter.
Oberhalb (auf dem Bild) des Tiefwasserbereichs gibt es noch einen Bereich (abgegrentzt mit dem schwarzen Kabel) der eine maximale Tiefe von 100 cm haben soll.
Der Rest hat eine Tiefe von 0 bis 50 cm
Die linke Seite zur Auffahrt und die untere Terrassenseite sollen folgendrmaßen gestaltet werden: 
Der senkrechte Abstand zur Wasserlinie soll 50 cm betragen und 30 cm waagerecht und dann die letzten 20 cm schräg nach oben zur Wasserlinie verlaufen
Ich habe die folgenden ungefähren Maße des Schwimmteichs ermittelt:

Der Schwimmbereich hat eine Fläche von ca. 28 m² und ein Volumen von ca. 30 m³
Der Filterbereich hat eine Fläche von ca. 16 m² und ein Volumen von ca. 8 m³
Der Teich hat also eine Gesamtfläche von ca. 44 m² und ein Volumen von ca. 38 m³
Über Kritik und Anregungen würde ich mich freuen !


 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
  Carlo


----------



## muh.gp (7. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Carlo,

herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten!

Habe zwar keinen Schwimmteich, bin aber einer absoluter Fan von Teichbauprojekten. Da kann man sich immer so wunderbar neue Ideen "klauen"... ;-)

Der Anfang sieht doch schon mal toll aus! Drücke die Daumen, dass der Preis passt und ihr euch für das Projekt "Gewässer im Garten" entscheidet.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## meinereiner (7. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Carlo,

der bei deinem Plan eingezeichnete Filter, ist der erhöht aufgestellt, oder ist der eingegraben?
Falls eingegraben, also Schwerkraftsystem, dann würde die Pumpenkammer nach dem Filter kommen.
Du hast auch einen Quellstein eingezeichnet.
Möchtest du das gesamte Wasser, das du pumpst, immer durch den Quellstein sprudeln lassen? Und würde der erhöht stehen?
Bei solchen 'Gimmicks' wäre es unter Umständen günstiger (vom Stromverbrauch), die separat (sozusagen im Bypass) zu betreiben, z.B. nur am Tag bei Bedarf,
und die große Masse an Wasser auf Teichwasserniveau (ohne viel Gegendruck) in den Teich zurück zu bringen.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Küstensegler (7. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Robert,
der Quellstein steht eher als Platzhalter für den Wassereinlauf. Meine Frau stellt sich da so einen kleinen Steinhaufen auf Wasserniveau vor, aus denen das Wasser dann raussprudelt. Den Filter werde ich erhöht setzen. Bei der Leistung der 12 Volt Pumpe benötige ich noch Hilfe. 
Für den Teich sollte eigentlich eine 4000 l/h ausreichen. Aber mit Skimmer und  Bodenablauf tendiere ich momentan zu einer 6500l/h.
Das Schlauchsystem würde ich momentan mit 1,5" dimmensionieren (in 75 HT Leerrohr).
Der Teich soll auch total verputzt und stellenweise mit Feldsteinen aufgemauert werden (gegenüber der Terrasse wo der Hibiskuss blüht).

Mit freunlichen Grüßen
  Carlo


----------



## Eva-Maria (7. Sep. 2014)

Moin Carlo,
willkommen in diesem Forum.
Ganz ehrlich.... ICH habe keine Ahnung wie man Schwimmteiche baut.
Deinen Erläuterungen und der Zeichnung zolle ich daher größten Respekt.
Ich werde diesen thread gespannt verfolgen und wünsche Dir nebst Gattin
einen erfolgreichen "STB" (Schwimmteich-Bau).
Ist eigentlich irgendwo ein Bereich für Pflanzen IM Teich geplant.... sozusagen
als "biologischer Filter"? Wenn nicht bisher, vll. kann man den ja noch einplanen,
wie Robert so schön schrieb als "Bypass". Auf der Rasenseite wäre dafür doch
noch Platz, nicht wahr?


----------



## meinereiner (7. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Carlo,

ob jetzt bei einem Schwimmteich 4000 l/h oder 6500 l/h ausreichend sind kann ich dir nicht beantworten, da ich mit Schwimmteichen keine Erfahrung habe.
Was du aber beachten solltest: Du gehst bei deinen Literangaben pro Stunde von den Angaben aus, die auf deiner Pumpe stehen.
Das wird dann aber unter Umständen ziemlich wenig mit der tatsächlichen Literleistung pro Stunde zu tun haben, die du erreichen wirst.

Filter (was für einen planst du da?): Druckverlust durch erhöhte Aufstellung.
Schlauchverbindung von deinem Pumpensumpf bis zum Filter: Druckverlust durch zu dünnen Schlauch und zu langer Schlauchlänge.

Ich würde den Pumpensumpf ziemlich nahe an den Filter bauen, so dass du mit einem kurzen Schlauch auskommst, und den dann auch dicker nehmen, wenn möglich.
Die Zuläufe zum Pumpensumpf als DN 110 ausführen.

Ich denke mal, die ausgewiesenen Schwimmteichexperten werden sich auch noch zu Wort melden .

Servus
 Robert


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Sep. 2014)

Danke für die Blumen.

Ich hoffe, Du hast bei der Größe Deiner Schwimmzone die "Stufen" im Teich bedacht.
Stufenprofil ist ja Idee nach NG und macht aus Sicherheitsgründen Sinn.
Bei mir im NG- Forum habe ich auch irgendwo meine Teichprofile als Querschnitt drin.
Bei Stufen auf -30, -60, -90cm ringsherum geht "in der waagerechten" viel Platz zum Schwimmen weg.
Es wird also eng mit der Schwimmzone.

Dein Platz ist begrenzt- Abhilfe ggf. Richtung Beet größer planen, nur 2 Stufen auf -30, -60cm.
Man kann auch im Schwimmteich super Pflanzzonen einrichten, weil Du ja keinen Filtergraben/ Pflanzenfilterteich Einfach die "Stufen" oder Pflanzzonen mit leichtem Gefälle nach hinten, damit das Pflanzsubstrat nicht abrutscht. Bei Vermörtelung vorne eine Kante modelliert oder mit mittelgroßen Feldsteinen gemauert wie bei mir.
Das kannst Du auch in Deinem "Einlaufkanal" schön UW- Pflanzen setzen.
Pflanzsubstrat bei mir "gesiebter Abraum" vom Kieswerk. Humusfreier Sand mit leichten Lehmanteil. Perfekt.

Filteranlage:

Schön, dass Du Bodenablauf und Skimmer in eine "Pumpenkammer" einplanst. Also bis dahin schon Schwerkraft. Verrohrung in KG 110.
Bei einem Skimmer und 1 BA brauchst Du mind. 15m³/h Saugleistung.

Wie schon vorher erwähnt wurde:
Filtrerabfolge:
BA/Skimmer- 110KG- Grobfilteranlage (Trommelfilter z.B.), dann ggf. "Bioteil"- Helixkammer (da reicht bei Dir eine eckige Mülltone)- Pumpe -Rückläufe zum Teich.
Rückläufe zum Teich im gleichen Gesamtquerschnitt/ Anzahl wie die Saugleitungen. mindestens. Bei Dir 2x KG 110.

Nat. alles in Schwerkraft- d.h. Grobfilter , Mülltonne auf OK Wasser "eingebuddelt".

Für die "Quelle" oder Wasserfall kleine Extrapumpe.

Pumpe:
Sparsam...Messner ECO Tec 2 plus oder ähnlich. 15m³/h bei 100Wattoder Ecomax DM- hier für 100 Euronenhttp://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=72&t=19648.

Oder Luftheber einplanen und nur noch 40 Watt verbrauchen.
Dann Filterkammer mit Grobfilter- LH KAmmer- "Biotonne"- Rückläufe.

Filterei hört sich aufwendig an, aber anders geht es leider nicht sinnvoll und sparsam auf Dauer.
Seit ein paar Jahren pumpt eig. keiner mehr Wasser in die Höhe zum Filtern. Kostet Strom... reduziert Pumpleistung etc..

Mein Tip: Filterkeller so planen und bauen, das Du später immer sinnvoll umrüsten kannst ohne Buddeln etc...
Ev. erstmal nur USIII (400 Euro gebr.) plus normale Pumpe einbauen, dann Tonne und Rückläufe.
 Oder Du veruchst einen gebr. "kleinen" Trommler zu bekommen.
Such mal- koilive- gelhaar oder hier im Gebr.- MArkt.
Da habe ich schon öfter kleine Eigenbautrommler für 1000 gesehen.

Folie, Vermörteln Qual der Wahl. PVC mag ich nicht. EPDM Falten mit viel Verlust. PE ohne Falten einschweißen lassen am dauerhaftesten und nicht teurer als Folie mit Falten am Ende....

Vermörteln hab ich hier weiter unten auch was geschrieben mit Verbrauchsangaben. Betonfarbe ist Eisenoxid....Kann man teuer als Teichbetonvermörtelfarbe  in kleinen Tütchen kaufen oder im großen Sack als Eisenoxidpulver.


Viel Spaß


----------



## Küstensegler (8. Sep. 2014)

Danke für die Anregungen.

@Eva-Maria 
Der Bereich für die Pflanzen schließt sich gleich nach dem Schwimmbereich an (Da wo der 100 cm-Bereich ist) und geht hoch bis zum Quellstein (bzw Wassereinlauf). Das sind so ca 18 m² und somit ungefähr ein Drittel vom ganzen Teich.​@Robert
Die Idee mit DN 110 hab ich auch schon gehabt. Wollte aber gerne eine Entwässerungsrinne in der ich einen Vorfilter einbaue (NG Saugfilter oder ähnlich). Dadurch verhindere ich das Tiere bis in den Punkschacht/Pumpe gelangen. Das geht dann so bis maximal 75 mm(3").​@Thorsten 
Stufen im Teich habe ich bedacht. Bei mir soll das ganze aber nur 2 stufig laufen. Eine auf 50cm (von der Wasseroberfläche) und dann den Rest bis unten. Im SB soll es von da an senkrecht runtergehen (wegen der Größe des Beckens) und wird mit Kalksandstein gemauert. Im Rest des Teichs mit Schrägungen. Die Pflanzzonen werde ich auch wie ich das bei mehreren Teichen gesehen habe und von dir angesprochenen wurde, mit einer Kante versehen.
Das mit der Saugleistung der Pumpe habe ich schon fast befürchtet. Da ich in dem sehr guten Buch "Schwimmteich Planungshilfe" von Ralf Glenk gelesen hab, dass die gepumpte Wassermenge in einem bestimmten Verhältnis zum Regenerationsbereich stehen sollte, damit dieser nicht ausgeschwemmt wird bzw das Wasser dort die notwendige Zeit verbringen kann, werde ich hier wohl dann mittels Schieber den Wasserzustrom regeln. Welches Verhältnis da sinnvoll ist, werde ich wohl ermitteln müssen.

Deine aufgezeigt Filteranlage ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu aufwendig (Platz und Herstellkosten). Für den notwendigen Filterkeller hab ich den Platz leider nicht und ich möchte auch vermeiden, die Folie (die ich als Ganzes bestellen werde) mit einem Durchbruch zu versehen (was eigentlich nicht schlimm ist, wie du es ja bei deinem Projekt aufgezeigt hast). 
Ich werde es erstmal mit folgender Konstellation versuchen: Vorfilter -> Pumpe -> Schwammfilter mit ca 70 cm hohem Auslauf (evtl mit UV) und dann zurück per Schwerkraft in den Teich. Der Einlauf in den Teich wird zum einen vertikal mittels Drän-Rohren erfolgen. Eventuell werde ich da noch einen Verteiler einbauen, der das Wasser unter einen Stein hervorquellen läßt (hätte meine Frau gerne ).
Ich hoffe, dass sich das mit der Filteranlage später nicht als Fehler herausstellt. Da bei uns in der Regel keine großen Laubeinträge zu erwarten sind, sollte es aber reichen, wenn ich den Skimmerfilter per Hand reinigen muss.

Mit einer Pumpleistung von knapp 70 l/h sollte ich bei der Teichgröße nach allem was ich gelesen habe gut hinkommen. Das würde dann ungefähr 50 Watt bedeuten und ich würde den Teich einmal am Tag "umgepumpt" bekommen. Falls das zu wenig ist, würde ich mich freuen, wenn das berichtigt werden würde. 
Die 50 Watt hat meine batteriegepufferte Photovoltaik-Anlage im Sommer immer über (9,1 KW Leistung - Am oberen Bildrand auf dem Carport noch zu erkennen).
Folie muss ich nochmal sehen - EPDM wird es aber nicht sein. Ich werden definitiv eine vorkonfektionierte Folie nehmen.
Geplant hab ich, die Vermörtelung in zwei Schritten mit durchgehender Armierung vorzunehmen.
Preise und Liefermöglichkeiten für das Eisenoxid habe ich mir auch schon besorgt (hier nochmal Danke für den Hinweis in deinen Thread - ich hätte wahrscheinlich auch die kleinen Dosen für viel Geld gekauft).
Das ich nicht alles annehme an Ratschlägen seht mir bitte nach - Falls ich trotzdem einen kapitalen Bock schieße, versucht mich bitte weiterhin vom besseren Weg zu überzeugen. Verbohrt bin ich nicht (aber manchmal schwer zu überzeugen ).

Mit freunlichen Grüßen
  Carlo​


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Sep. 2014)

Stufen und vermörteln:
-senkrechte Wände möchte ich nicht vermörteln müssen. Die Verbundmatte wird dabei so schwer, dass sie ggf. rutscht.
Es war bei meiner letzten Schräge oft schon sehr abenteuerlich. Gut aufkleben und oben beschweren. Die Säcke von NG sind ihr Geld wert. (Damit meinte ich nicht die Teichberater).

Folie: vorkonfektioniert "Auf MAß anfertigen lassen?? oder vor Ort einschweißen lassen?, Alles ausser EPDM vort Ort einschweißen. Nimm PEHD und Du hast keine Sorgen. Dann aber vorher nicht so klitzekleine Förmchen modellieren. PEHD ist etwas steifer.

Filter:
"Vorfilter": Soll bei Dir Drainagerinne mit Saugfilter/Korb werden....Kann man abraten. Grobdreck bleibt drüber liegen, verstopft ggf....
-dann Pumpe im Wasser liegend???

Falls Pumpe doch im ext. Schacht/Pumpensumpf, musst Du sowieso irgendwo mit Flanschen durch die Folie durch.
Pumpe im Wasser vor den Filtern baut keiner mehr neu. Ausser ein Teichfirma verkauft da immer noch so dinge und Ideen.
Auch mit Sieb bekommt die Pumpe genug Dreck ab, schreddert den klein und der nachfolgende Filter freut sich.
Von Kleingetier zu schweigen. Da hilft auch keine "Kleintierüberlebenskammer im nachfolgenden Filter", wenn die Tierchen erst durch die Pumpe mussten....

Also doch ggf. gleich BA am Boden und Rohrskimmer in 110KG...

"Filterkellerchen" kannst Du auch hinter Deinem Carport aufbauen.
Musst nur vom Teich 2x 110KG vom BA/Skimmer dorthin verlegen und 2x110KG als Rückläufe zum Teich.
8m Rohr in 110KG rel. gerade verlegt macht nix und kostet nicht die Welt.

Kann man auch in 125KG bauen- kost auch immer noch nix im Verhältnis zum Rest....

Dürfen nur keinen Schlenker nach oben und wieder runter machen- Luftblase....
Also immer mit leichtem Gefälle in Richtung Teich.
Tiefe: 0,5m reicht bei Dir da oben aus.
Man kann über die Rohre ja noch Stürodurplatten mit einbuddeln..
Bei mir läuft im Winter so eine kleine DM- Pumpe bei Frost Dauer. 30W.....da friert nix ein, auch wenn oben 15cm Eis drauf sind.

Buddelst doch sowieso.

Dort kannst Du z.B. einen Spaltsiebfilter und Pumpe trocken dahinter erstmal einbauen und dann, wenn es sein muss gepumpte "Schaumstofffilter".
Die NG- Filterkisten z. B. würden dann auch nicht so optisch stören.....

Es gibt genug Teichler, die es immer wieder hinterher bereut haben keine BA, Rohrskimmer in Schwerkraft geplant und gebaut zu haben.
Später schwer zu ändern.

Pumpe:
Du meinst bestimmt 70l/min Pumpleistung.
Das macht dann 4200 l/h also 4,2m³/h.
Für BA und Skimmer zu wenig.

Soll ja nur Anregung sein....
Bauen, Leben und Baden musst Du mit dem Teich.

Mir hatte die Überzeugung am Anfang gefehlt und so musste ich die Verrohrung bei mir etwas ungünstig "verlängern", weil ich "vom Glauben" einer gewissen Filterabfolge abkam.

Viel Spaß, mach langsam und überstürze es nicht.


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Sep. 2014)

Noch ein Tip: baue den Teich so groß es geht. Entweder, oder.....

Da war das erste, was ich aus den Foren hier gelernt habe.
Viele hier haben "stufenweise" immer wieder neu und größer gebaut.

Auch ich hätte gerne größer gebaut/ mehr Schwimmstrecke- aber leider war der Platz hinter dem Haus weg.

Tiefe- ich würde immer empfehlen: so tief es geht, wenn Du schwimmen willst. Bei mir hätte es ruhig 0,5m mehr sein können....
Stehen kannst Du mal am Rand.
MEhr Tiefe, mehr Volumen, Teich stabiler.
Am Boden mit Gefälle zum BA hin hilft auch ein wenig.

Oben bei dir an der Küste / Brüsewitz habe ich von einem netten Koiteichler mal ein USIII abgeholt.
Bei Schwerin.
Handelt auch.http://www.installationswelten.de/sites/Startframes_bad.html
Ist zwar Koiteich, aber die Pumpen auch nur Wasser im Kreis.

Sieh Dir ruhig ein paar Teiche vorher an....


----------



## Küstensegler (8. Sep. 2014)

Danke für deine detaillierten Antworten,

du hast mich wieder ins grübeln gebracht  - und das ist gut !

ich gehe mal die von dir erwähnten Punkte durch.


Stufen und vermörteln:
Die gerade Wände sind maximal einen Meter hoch, da drüber ist dann noch genug Platz für Gewichte. Ist aber nicht ganz ohne Gefahr - da ist der Hinweis berechtigt
Folie:
Auf Maß angefertigt wie bei NG asymetrisches Sondermaß (das bieten mittlerweile diverse Händler an). Da ich den Teich ja komplett vermörteln will, werde ich wohl PVC-Folie 1mm nehmen.
Vorfilter:
Das ist der erste wunde Punkt in meiner Planung. Wenn der verstopft, heißt es Taucheranzug an und unter Wasser arbeiten (oder Teich ablassen). Hab zwar ne  Ausrüstung - muss aber nicht sein. Die Pumpe wäre bei meiner alten Planung im Pumpenschacht (vor der Folie - also ohne Durchbruch - deshalb 12 Volt) und der Ausgang zum Filter würde über den Teichrand erfolgen. Die Leitung hätte dann einen Bogen, da ich ja wieder unter die Erde will (Schwachpunkt zwei meiner Planung).
Pumpe vor dem richtigen, zugänglichen Filter ist wirklich keine gute Idee.
BA oder Entwässerungsrinne und Skimmer sind fester Bestandteil meiner Planung.
Beide Probleme würden mit dem Filterkeller gelöst werden. Also hier hast du mich überzeugt !
50 Zentimeter tiefe Zuleitungen würden bei uns in der Regel schon frostfrei bleiben. Als erstes dann beide Zuflüsse (absperrbar) in einen Sammelbehälter wo jetzt der Pumpenschacht geplant war (auch wieder vor der Folie - nur ein Foliendurchbruch). Dann kann ich von hier aus die Leitung zum FK bei Bedarf leeren(Frost)/säubern.  Im Filterkeller würde ich das Wasser zuerst in einen zweiten Sammelbehälter (z.B. Sulo Mülleimer oder was aus VA) einbringen. Da kann ich das Wasser dann wieder steigen lassen und von da ab dann nach Bedarf Filter/Pumpe hinzufügen. Den Filterkeller würde ich da unterbringen wo auf meiner Zeichnung der Filter geplant ist.
Hätte da so 120 x 140 x 120 cm Platz (TxBxH) - reicht das ?

Da hab ich nun zwei neue Fragen:

Die Standard-BAs sind immer so pilzformig - bleibt man da im ST nicht mit den Füßen dran hängen und kann sich verletzen ? - Mit meiner Entwässerungsrinne hab ich mich ein wenig von der NG-Sedimentfalle inspirieren lassen (E-Rinne 20€ - NG-Sedimentfalle 200€)

Bei meiner vorherigen Version hat die Pumpe ja die Menge des Wassers definiert. Hier ist das nun der Zulauf. Kann es da nicht vorkommen, dass die Pumpe nicht nachkommt oder Leerläuft ?
Mit freunlichen Grüßen
  Carlo

PS: Wohne westl. Ostsee - in der Nähe von Kalifornien und Brasilien. Bis Schwerin brauch ich fast so lange, wie du von Berlin.


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. Sep. 2014)

Moin Carlo,
da kann ich Thorsten wirklich nur beipflichten,
fahrt rum... schaut euch ein paar Teiche an.
Solche "Begehungen" sind lehrreicher als jedes Buch und jeder thread.
Ihr nehmt schließlich viel Geld in die Hand, um euch solch' ein Schmuckstück *1 mal*
zu bauen.......


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Sep. 2014)

1. Die BA haben oben einen aufsteckbaren Deckel. Der macht Sinn, weil er so montiert wird, das rinmgsherum ca. 1,5cm Spalt zum Boden bleibt.
Genug, um groben Dreck durchzulassen und eben ringsherum abzusaugen.
Ist der BA in 1,5m Tiefe, stört er nicht. Ich kann auf meine auch rauftreten. Dann neigt sich der Deckel etwas seitlich und liegt auf dem Boden auf.
Meine Deckel hatte ich damals auch mit VM beklebt und mit Beton überzogen. Farblich also angepasst.

2. Kann Deine Sorge verstehen, dass die Pumpe mehr transportieren möchte, als die Leitung "in Schwerkraft" hergibt....
Die Durchflußleistung eines KG 110 ist auch vom Höhenunterschied/ Druckdifferenz abhängig und passt sich an. 15m³/h gehen locker durch bei ca. 3 cm Höhendifferenz.
Leistet die pumpe nur 5m³/h dann eben nur 1cm, Bei 20m³/h eben 5cm......

Erspare Dir den "Kasten" im Wasser mit Verteilung von 2 auf 1 Rohr. Du gewinnst dabei nichts. Nimm einfach 2 Flansche (1 Ba/ 1Skimmer)und gehe mit diesen durch die Folie durch. Anschließend mit zwei Rohren bis zum Filterkeller direkt. dort 2 Schieber, Grobfilter und Pumpe....

Rückläufe in den Teich ebenfalls mit Flanschen zurück. Vielleicht nur 1 x KG 125. Den schweren Flansch bekommst man für ca. 30 Euro. Dickes, graues PVC.

Wenn Du Bedenken hast wegen dem BA unter der Folie:

Rinne und Mulde für Rohre und BA vor der Folie "modellieren". Und dann über der Folie BA einbauen, mit dem Saugrohr des BA in 50cm Tiefe erst mit einem Folienflansch seitlich zum Filterkeller.
Daneben eben der zweite Flansch für Rohrskimmer. Also wie bei mir. War sehr aufwendig. Hat so ein bisschen was von NG...

Wenn Du Schieber haben möchtest und im Filterkeller keinen Platz mehr hast, kannst Du die auch noch im Teichwasser kurz vor dem Flansch direkt in die Saugleitung einbauen.
Ist bei mir auch so. Problemlos.

Ob der Keller ausreicht?? Du musst Dich vorher entscheiden, was da rein soll. Ultrasieve gibt es auch etwas kleiner. Ebenfalls ein Spaltsieb in Schwerkraft ist ein Cetus.
Da ist eines bei Gelhaar im Forum drin. Kompakter und kleiner als US III. http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=72&t=19449

USIII gibt es auch als etwas kleinere Ausführung "Midi" Beachte den Schmutzablass bei allen Schwerkraftsieben. Eimer runter eicht auch aus.. Groben Dreck entferne ich mit der Hand und den feinen spüle ich über den Schieber raus...
Wären schon 400 Euro weg für ein US. Kann man ggf. auch gleich einen kleinen Trommler besorgen und mehr  Ruhe haben.
Irgendwo war ein Eigenbautrommler aus hart PVC drin für 1100 von privat gebraucht....Musst suchen.
Gefunden: http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...is-30-000-liter/228559506-138-7833?ref=search

Vielleicht schieße ich gerade mit Trommelfiltern auf einen Fischlosen Amphibienteich...........
Wer weis denn schon, wann die Fische kommen oder nicht. Bei mir haben es "meine Mädels" ganz schnell entschieden. 3 Koi auf 100m³ Wasser.
Ist der Fisch erst drin....macht er auch Spaß.

Wenn Du aber zumindest die 3 Flansche durch die Folie hast (2 Saugrohre, 1 Rücklauf in 125 KG) plus BA und Rohrskimmer, kannst Du später machen, was Du willst und Dein __ Filtersystem immer nachträglich anpassen. Dem Besatz, dem Geldbeutel, dem Basteltrieb.

Den Flansch für den Skimmer kannst Du auch direkt in der waagerechten Fläche Deiner Stufe auf -90 cm setzen. Da klebst Du nach der Folei eindichten eine kurze Muffe KG KG 110ein. Dort steckst Du ein entsprechend gekürztes Rohr für den Rohrskimmer rauf. Grünes KG 2000 geht dort auch wegen der Optik.

Denke immer dran: die Saugrohre dürfen keinen geschlossenen Bogen nach oben machen. Mal zu einem Punkt nach unten und dann zum Teich und Filter wieder leicht hoch geht zur Not. Ideal immer leichtes Gefälle in eine Richtung.

Schieber, Filteranschlüsse immer leicht demontierbar. Am Besten mit flexiblen Gummimuffen in DA 110/ DN 125.......Kosten nicht die Welt.


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Sep. 2014)

Eigentlich würde ich pers. bei der Teichgröße 2 Bodenabläufe und einen Skimmer in der Hauptwindrichtung einplanen.

Also 3 KG110 über Flansche direkt zum Filterkeller.
Rückläufe ebenfalls 3 Stück KG 110 oder sogar KG 125 von drei gegenüberliegenden Stellen in den Teich zurück......
Wenigstens 2 Rückläufe in KG 125.
plus eine kleien Extrapumpe für den Bachlauf...

Macht 5- 6 Foliendurchbrüche/Flansche. Tut nix. 1 Folienflansch kann so gut oder so schlecht sein wie 100.

Weil Dein Filterkeller vom Platz so begrenzt ist, passt dort sicher keine Schacht/ Kammer mehr hin für Luftheber......
Aber Du hast ja solar.....

Bevor Du den Fikterkeller baust, plane erst die Filteranlage...

Z.B. mit Trommelfilter:

-Saugrohre kommen schon in der zu den Trommlereinläufen passenden Höhe/ Abständen im FK an
-flexible Gummimuffen
-Trommler im eigenen Gehäuse
-Trommlerausgang
-ggf. flexible Muffe
-Pumpe oder Verteilung auf 2 Pumpen
-Rückläufe

Oder kaufe die ein und baue "trocken" alles auf. Später wird es schnell eng.
Selbst wenn die Filteranlage 1 Jahr vor dem Teich fertig ist. Egal.


----------



## Digicat (9. Sep. 2014)

Servus Carlo

Herzlich Willkommen

Thorsten(C) würde ich Blind folgen ... 

Mach den Teich, wenn es möglich ist, tiefer. Mindestens 2 Meter und plane 2 BA ein.

Den Filterkeller würde ich größzügig planen. 3x3Meter sind kein Fehler. Schaut jetzt viel aus. Aber wenn da mal 2 IBC (Trommler + __ Hel-x - Kammer) + Pumpenkammer drinnen stehen wird es mit der Rohrverlegung schon eng (keine 90° Knie sondern besser mit 30° Bogen). Ich habe den Fehler gemacht, den Filterkeller zu klein gemacht zu haben.

Bin schon auf deine weitere Planung gespannt.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Sep. 2014)

Na, lieber nicht blind folgen. Ich kann ja auch daneben liegen oder zu viel "Denken".

Kann ja auch nur aus den Foren Erfahrungen und von meinem eigenen  Teich her schlussfolgern.
HAbe auch Verständnis für : "das ist mir technisch zu kompliziert oder zu  aufwändig".

Am Ende ist es wichtig zumidest die BA, Skimmer, Rückläufe plus Verrohrung durch die Folie durch am Teichrand anzulegen...und ggf. noch irgendwohin zu verlängern (hinter dem Carport z.B. wenn es passt).
Deckel drauf und erstmal Luft holen.

Dann kann man immernoch Filterkeller bauen und Technik kaufen...

Schön ist nat., wenn es vom Buddeln, Rohre verlegen und Beton in einem Rutsch fertig ist.

Dann brauch man "nur noch" im Keller eibauen, was Technik und Geldbeutel so hergeben. Bei Bedarf.

Was ist eig. mit der rechten, unteren Ecke auf dem Planungsbild?? Noch Platz für Filterkeller mit Holzdeck?
Den Pflasterweg unten aufreissen, Filterkeller mit Holzdeck?
Wenn Bagger und Radlader kommen, ist der Rasen sowieso Geschichte....

Entscheiden muss man immer selber.
Es gibt ja auch Naturteiche mit wenig oder gar keiner Technik.

Zeit lassen, Teiche ansehen, Familie überzeugen, Geld sparen......


----------



## Digicat (9. Sep. 2014)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Was ist eig. mit der rechten, unteren Ecke auf dem Planungsbild?? Noch Platz für Filterkeller mit Holzdeck?
> Den Pflasterweg unten aufreissen, Filterkeller mit Holzdeck?
> Wenn Bagger und Radlader kommen, ist der Rasen sowieso Geschichte....


Genau das Gleiche dachte ich auch.

Bei uns ist bei meinem 1.ST kein futzerl Rasen über geblieben. Hingegen beim 2. ST notgedrungen, dem Gelände geschuldet.

So groß wie möglich bauen. Du/Ihr werdet es nicht bereuen, aber ärgert Euch womöglich, eine Fläche nicht mit "Wasser" bedeckt zu haben.

Ob der Bagger eine Std. länger arbeitet  ... Wir haben den Aushub nicht wegschaffen lassen, sondern das Geländeniveau angehoben bzw. modeliert.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Küstensegler (9. Sep. 2014)

Das der Rasen wegkommt, ist das wahre Ziel der Aktion (hasse Rasenmähen) - aber pssst .

Rechts unten wie Thorsten vorgeschlagen hat, ist unser Fahrrad und Geräteschuppen. Das Foto hört genau vor der Schuppentür auf. Hinter dem Carport ist gleich die Grundstücksgrenze und da das Carport 9 Meter lang ist, wäre der Gesamtweg der Leitung auch schon richtig weit. Da ich da Strom habe, wo jetzt der Filterkeller geplant habe, wird dies schon der Ort werden. Eventuell werde ich ein wenig tiefer gehen und auf einen Teil der Abdeckung dann wieder Holz stapeln.
Reichen bei meiner Wassermenge und Leitungslänge nicht auch Rohre HT DN75 ?

Die Tiefe wird auch bei 140 cm bleiben, da wir nicht zwingend im Teich schwimmen wollen. Den Boden des ST wollte ich leicht zum BA anschrägen (nur leicht, dass man das nicht oder kaum merkt). Da Hoffe ich das der Mulm Richtung BA absinkt. Hat da jemand Erfahrung, ob das klappt ?
Zwei BA für einen ST von 400x480 cm finde ich schon viel (oder täusch ich mich da).
Die Gesamtgröße kann ich auch nicht ändern, da hat meine Frau schon ihr Veto eingelegt (wollte den Filterbereich noch länger und breiter machen )

Den Kasten im Wasser wollte ich nicht primär wegen der dann nur einen Ableitung haben, sondern auch als Revisions-Schacht und das ich das Leitungsrohr zum Filterkeller im Winter ohne Probleme wasserlos bekomme.
Soviel Technik, wie du Helmut vorschlägst, wollte ich eigentlich nicht verwenden. Würde es erstmal mit einem Siebfilter versuchen, wenn das nicht langt dann Schwammfilter mit optinaler UV dahinter. Dafür würde ich den Filterkeller auslegen. Soll ja auch alles preislich im Rahmen bleiben.
Sind die Pumpen eigentlich wasserfest, wenn der FK mal absäuft ? Ich trau dem Frieden nicht, dass da per Schwerkraft Wasser reinfließt und die Pumpe das irgendwie schafften muss.

Die Rohre im Teich würde ich so wie du verlegen Thorsten aber ich würde versuchen, mit ein bischen weniger Technik auzukommen. Falls mein FK nicht reicht, würde ich ihn einfach vergrößern. Da ich eher ein Fan von Kalksandsteinen und nicht Schalungssteinen bin, sollte das auch problemlos möglich sein.

Ich hab mal bei mir auf der Karte geschaut - leider gibt es hier in der Nähe keinen User mit ST, den ich mal fragen könnte ob ich mir das mal anschauen könnte.

Danke für Eure Hilfe
Grüße
  Carlo


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Sep. 2014)

HT DN 75 reicht nicht. MAcht keiner. zu viel "Verluste" und Verstopfungsgefahr und nicht Erdreich geeignet.

Du kannst im Teich auch mit einem BA und einem RohrSkimmer in KG 110- Verrohrung leben. Dann reicht auch eine 15m³/h- Pumpe aus.
Wie schon geschrieben- der Kasten macht nicht viel Sinn. Zur "Revision" reichen auch senkrechte Abzweige mit 45°. Habe ich ja bei mir auch an den Dammdurchbrüchen vor meinen Schiebern so gebaut. Die beiden Abzweige "gegenläufig".

Filter: Ich weiß nicht, was Du mit Siebfilter meinst...
Ultrsieve ist ein Spaltsiebfilter in (Halb) Schwerkraft. Halbschwerkraft deswegen, weil die Pumpe hinter dem USIII ca. 0,5m "hochpumpen" muss.
Siebfilter oder auch "SIFI" genannt ist ein rundes Sieb in einer Tonne, dass von aussen nach innen durchströmt wird. Der Dreck wird dann von Innen nach Aussen durch Düsen weggespült....

Schwammfilter- Patronenfilter in Schwerkraft oder etwas anderes?

UV- Lampe kommte eigenlich immer an den Anfang der Filterkette, damit die "verklumpten" Algen durch den Filter entsorgt werden...

Fahrradschuppen:
Da würde ich den Filter einbauen. Dem Schuppen einen "Keller" spendiert mit einer trittfesten Klappe und gut ist.
Besser geht es nicht. Es sei denn, der Schuppen steht auf einer 20cm dicken "Stahlbetonplatte"..
Wenn aber nur Streifenfundament, innen ausbuddeln und Kellerchen mauern.

Die Trocken aufstellbaren Teichpumpen kann man auch im Wasser getaucht betreiben.....
Ich würde gleich versuchen einen günstigen Trommelfilter einzubauen.
2x KG 110 Saugleitungen-Tromelfilter (ggf. mit darin liegender UV)- Pumpe- Sammeltonne- 2x KG 110 Rückläufe. Fertig.


----------



## Zacky (9. Sep. 2014)

Hallo & Herzlich Willkommen (wenn auch nachträglich) 



Küstensegler schrieb:


> Die Tiefe wird auch bei 140 cm bleiben, da wir nicht zwingend im Teich schwimmen wollen.


...ist auch in Ordnung, denn Jeder wie er mag und kann...



Küstensegler schrieb:


> Den Boden des ST wollte ich leicht zum BA anschrägen (nur leicht, dass man das nicht oder kaum merkt). Da Hoffe ich das der Mulm Richtung BA absinkt. Hat da jemand Erfahrung, ob das klappt ?


...das wird nix, haben schon Viele versucht - ich auch - und bin kläglich gescheitert. Ich habe "merkbare" 10 cm Gefälle, 2 BA und das funzt nicht. 



Küstensegler schrieb:


> Zwei BA für einen ST von 400x480 cm finde ich schon viel (oder täusch ich mich da).


...ein BA hat einen Aktionsradius von etwa 1,00 bis 1,50 m und so sind bei deiner Größe 2 BA schon nicht verkehrt. Wie Du die Bodenabläufe realisierst, sollte vielleicht erst einmal nebensächlich sein. Die Sammelkästen von NG finde ich recht teuer und Laub oder größere Partikel gehen da auch nicht so einfach durch. Ich habe bei meinem ST auch keine BA gemacht und bereue es bitterlich. Das Wasser ist glasklar, aber der Mulm liegt auf dem Boden, zersetzt sich und wird zur Nährlösung von neuen Algen.



Küstensegler schrieb:


> Sind die Pumpen eigentlich wasserfest, wenn der FK mal absäuft ? Ich trau dem Frieden nicht, dass da per Schwerkraft Wasser reinfließt und die Pumpe das irgendwie schafften muss.


...an einem ST sollten eigentlich in gewisser Entfernung die Pumpen stehen. Es gibt aber auch 12 Volt - Teichpumpen mit sehr hohen Volumenstrom. Ich würde immer eine Teichpumpe auswählen, die auf jeden Fall auch nass/getaucht eingesetzt werden kann. Je nach Filteraufbau ist der Einsatz eh' vorgegeben. Per Schwerkraft kommt ganz sicher das Wasser an, nur müssen die Rohrleitungen darauf abgestimmt sein. DN 110 ist optimal und wenn jede Saugstelle einzeln verrohrt ist, läuft auch genügend nach.




ThorstenC schrieb:


> Die Trocken aufstellbaren Teichpumpen kann man auch im Wasser getaucht betreiben.....
> Ich würde gleich versuchen einen günstigen Trommelfilter einzubauen.


...auch wenn das ganz schön hoch gegriffen ist, aber Recht hat er - ein Trommelfilter ist ein sehr guter Vorfilter, da er fast alleine arbeitet. Der Pflege- und Wartungsaufwand des Teiches ist mit einem Trommler auf ein Minimum reduziert, filter sehr feine Partikel und auf lange Sicht hin, wirst Du mehr Freude an sauberen Wasser haben. Es gibt auch kleine Trommelfilter, die noch den Platz bieten, ggf. zusätzliches Filtermaterial zu beherbergen.


Wenn es kein Trommelfilter werden soll, geht sicherlich auch ein Spaltsiebfilter / Siebfilter. Was das Herz begehrt und das Budget her gibt. Ich finde die Unterschiede bei den Anschaffungspreisen sind nicht mehr so groß.


----------



## Digicat (9. Sep. 2014)

Servus



Küstensegler schrieb:


> Soviel Technik, wie du Helmut vorschlägst, wollte ich eigentlich nicht verwenden. Würde es erstmal mit einem Siebfilter versuchen, wenn das nicht langt dann Schwammfilter mit optinaler UV dahinter. Dafür würde ich den Filterkeller auslegen. _*Soll ja auch alles preislich im Rahmen bleiben*_.



Darf ich nach dem Preisrahmen fragen ...

Du hast aber schon hier gelesen das dies sehr Arbeitsintensiv sein kann. Vorallem wenn ich an einen Schwammfilter denke.
Deshalb würde ich auf die Filterkellerabdeckung auch kein Holz schlichten. Der FK sollte schon zugänglich sein. Man weiß ja nie was passieren könnte ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Küstensegler (9. Sep. 2014)

Boah - ihr seid echt klasse.

Die Info-Flut von euch läßt echt ein Feuerwerk in meinem Kopf entbrennen.
Da Helmut nach dem Budget gefragt hat und dies sicherlich ein wichtiger Aspekt ist, möchte ich dies zuerst beantworten.
Meine Frau und ich fahren bei (vor allem größeren Anshaffungen) nach dem Prinzip: Es soll passen und gut sein. Über einen billigen Preis freut man sich kurz - über eine schlechte Qualität viel länger. Ich kauf mir aber auch kein neues Auto (obwohl ich mir das leisten könnte), sondern einen angemessenen Gebrauchten (momentan fahr ich die 25km ausschließlich mit meinem Elektroroller zur Arbeit ).
So nun zum eigentlichen Thema.

Ich möchte gerne mal den momentanen Stand in meinem Kopf darlegen.

Teichform und Größe bleibt wie gehabt (da hab ich eh kaum Spielraum) und grundsätzlich hat da auch keiner Bedenken geäußert.
Schwimmbereich wird rechteckig (mit abgerundeten Ecken) mit Kalksandsteinen(6DF) bis auf ca 100 cm Höhe vom Grund gemauert. Abläufe für die BA und dem Skimmer werden vorgeformt. Kritische Stellen werden mit Beton fixiert.

500er Vlies und 1mm PVC-Folie (Kanten doppellagig). Folie vorkonfektioniert in einem Stück.

Verbundmatte und dann zweischichtig mit kompletter Armierung mit Trasszement vermörtelt. Die zweite Schicht mit Eisenoxyd-Farbe (Gesamtstärke strebe ich 5 cm an). Beim Mischungsverhältnis werde ich mich an Thorstens Werte orientieren.
Es werden 2 BA und ein Skimmer verbaut (Danke an Zacky für deine Erfahrungswerte). Welche Art von BA da bin ich mir immer noch nicht sicher. Ich halte den Pilz mit ca 1,5 cm über Grund als Verletzungsquelle - wird deshalb wohl eher eine Entwässerungsrinne werden (Schwebeteile, die da nicht durchgehen sollten ja eigentlich nicht am Beckenboden sein).
Auf den Revisionschacht werde ich verzichten
Leitungen bis zum Filterkeller werden KG DN110 mit 3 Foliendurchgängen werden und im Filterkeller mit Ziehschiebern versehen. Die Leitungen werden im Filterkeller in einem Sammelbehälter zusammengeführt.

Der Filterkeller wird an der von mir geplanten Stelle stehen. Thorstens Vorschlag im Schuppen halte ich nicht für so gut, da ich ja immer den Schuppen für den Zugang zum Filterkeller ausräumen müsste und der Zugang wie Helmut geschrieben hat leicht sein sollte. Holz würde ich auch nur über den Bereich stapeln, der nicht von oben zugänglich sein muss.
Als Filter würde ich einen Bogensiebfilter vorsehen, da dieser ohne Abspritztechnik des Trommelfilters nur über Schwerkraft läuft und eher zu meinem Preis/Leistungsanspruch passt. Zusätzlich zu dieser mechanischen Vorfilterung würde ich mir noch Platz für einen Schwammfilter nebst UV lassen (Erstmal werde ich es ohne Bio-Filter versuchen).
Da würde ich mir passende Produkte kaufen/aussuchen, die Verrohrung und Filter überirdisch aufbauen und dann den Platz abmessen (Schwammfilter wird als Attrappe eingepasst). Danach wird dann der Filterkeller gebaut (egal wieviel Holzstellplatz weichen muss).
Pumpe würde ich so mit max 10000 l/h bemessen, da ich die BA nur bei Bedarf absaugen würde. Hauptsächlich soll der Wasserstrom über den Skimmer laufen. Die Pumpe soll sowohl trocken als auch im Wasser lauffähig sein. Von der Leistung soll sie steuerbar sein und über Zeitschaltur in Intervallen laufen.
der Rücklauf in den Teich wird zum einen über Dränrohre vertikal erfolgen und optional über eine kleine Quelle, die aus einem Steinhaufen sprudelt ergänzt.
Hab das ganze schon vor Augen und hoffe, dass das so vernünftig aufgebaut ist.

Würde mich über weitere Anregungen und auch Zusprüche freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
  Carlo


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Sep. 2014)

Wird ja langsam besser. Es ist ja auch nicht so einfach und ging den meisten hier nicht besser am Anfang.
Bei 2 BA und 1 Skimmer werden 10m³/h zu wenig sein. Bei Schieber in den Saugleitungen kann man die BA drosseln, bis der Skimmer arbeitet. Dann saugen aber die BA zu wenig. Ab und zu mal umschiebern, damit die Rohre gespült werden.......

Wenn Du mit der kleinen Pumpe nicht zufrieden bist, kann man die immer noch schnell tauschen.
Was ist den mit den DM von meinem link oben. Für 100 Euro kein Fehler. Garantie ist da ja auch noch drauf..
Ev. kannst Du eine 15m³/h Pumpe nehmen und ggf. mit Drehzahlsteller drosseln. Geht aber nicht bei allen Pumpen.

Nimm lieber die Pumpe mit mehr Leistung und schalte diese per Uhr im Intervall stundenweise....

Willst Du im ST mit KS- Steinen oberhalb der Folie mauern oder unterhalb der Folie??
Ich würde leicht schräge Wände bevorzugen. 1 : 3. Bei 90cm Tiefe benötigst Du 30cm im waaagerechten.
JE nach Boden ausbuddeln, wenn der Boden steht.

Ich dacht eim Schuppen stehen nur Fahrräder. Da wäre es  ggf. nicht so aufwändig.

Lass Dir Folie auf Maß einschweißen! Das kostet nicht die Welt. Ichglaube nicht, dass irgendjemand Folie so perfekt  vorbasteln kann.. 
Und schon Falten und Folienverluste.
Bei PVC grün würde ich sogar ev. auf VM und Beton verzichten. Dann muss aber BA und Rohre unter die Folie.

Viel Spaß


----------



## Küstensegler (10. Sep. 2014)

Kauf der Technik erfolgt ja auch erst in einer späteren Phase. Muss jetzt nur aufpassen, dass ich mir da keine Optionen verbaue.
Zielsaugtechnik von NG geht ja auch davon aus, dass man mit den Schiebern "spielt".  Ich geh mal davon aus, dass die Wissen was sie tun.

Das Angebot der von dir gelinkten Pumpe scheint schon nicht schlecht. Da ich aber noch nicht weiss, wann mein Teich fertig ist, tickt derweil die Garantie runter und das möchte ich verhindern. Einmalige Angebote gibt es nicht. 
Aber ich geb dir Recht, dass zuviel Leistung besser ist, als zu wenig.

Die Kalksandsteinmauer wir unter der Folie verbleiben.  Die Mauer Richtung Filterkeller werde ich auch im Bereich des Durchbruchs der KG-Rohre nach unten in das Erdreich erweitern. Dann hab ich da einen glatten Wanddurchbruch und kann dann dahinter auf das von mir gewünschte Höhenmaß ansteigen. Somit sind die Rohre auch nirgends im Teich zu sehen und ich habe keine Wellen in den Leitungen.
Die Mauer will ich auf alle Fälle setzen, da auf dem linken Bereich ja gleich die Auffahrt ist und die Mauer den Bodendruck besser aufnehmen kann. Da eine Mauer allein aber nicht stabil ist, werde ich eben konsequent den "Karton" bauen. Zusätzlich wird dadurch der kleine Schwimmbereich nicht noch kleiner. Eine Stufe auf Maueroberkannte ist ja geplant (ca 40 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche). Die harten Ecken werde ich wohl bevor ich die Folie verlege mit Beton ein wenig abrunden.
Die Folie lasse ich mir nach dem aufgezeigten Muster anfertigen http://www.naturagart.de/2014/07/naturagart-online-shop-jetzt-mit-teichfolien-rechner/
Die entstehenden Falten werden ja unter der VM und der Mörtelschicht verschwinden.

Das wir keine nackte Folie im Teich haben wollen, das sind meine Frau und ich uns einig - das ist ein "no go" für uns.

Die nächsten Tage soll das Angebot für die Erdarbeiten kommen  - Kann kaum erwarten, dass es losgeht.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Carlo


----------



## Digicat (10. Sep. 2014)

Servus Carlo

Möchte Dir noch diese hervoragenden Bericht des ST von Thias näherbringen. Er baute auch nach dem NG-System.

Werde deine Planung und Bau weiter verfolgen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Sep. 2014)

Ich dachte erst, Du willst die Folie in einer 3D- Form Dir anpassen lassen...... Das gibt es auch für sysmmetrische Formen.
Aber Du machst es eben so wie alle Faltensüchtigen.

Ich hatte dazu auch schonmal etwas geschrieben. Versuche mal ein Din A4 Blatt in eine (eckige) Schüssel zu drücken.....
Bei meinem Teich hatte ich auch EPDM in diesem Aufmaßsystem aufgemessen und bestellt. Dabei kam letztendlich ein Folienstück aus zwei Rechtecken zusammengesetzt heraus mit einer langen Klebenaht von der Firma heraus.
Das war die günstigste Variante in den jeweiligen EPDM- Bahnenbreiten.

LEtzte Klebenaht habe ich im Teich selber gemacht. Problemlos.

Folienverlust ca. 30 % in den Falten und nötigen Zuschlägen am Rand. Teilweise riesen Faltenwülste  gelegt....
Weil ich kein PVC wollte (Ich mah Chlorchemie nicht), PE wegen meiner futzeligen  Rinnen und Formen zu steif war, GFK ich schon kenne, nahm ich EPDM.

Jetzt rechne zund vergleiche:
-einschweißen vor Ort PE oder PVC mit der reinen Teichoberfläche. Der Schweißer dichtet Dir gleich die Flansche ein.

- "vorkonfektionierte Folie" - ca. 1/3 mehr, Falten, und weitere Nachteile.

Bei EPDM kann ich technisch mit Falten leben. Die bleibt elastisch undlegt sich auch besser an. Man muss nur die Schnitte am Rand und an den Flanschen sauber ohne Einrisse ausführen. EPDM ist wirklich nicht so weiterreißfest.
Aber es gibt da keine Probleme. Flansche bei EPDM nicht so fest anziehen.....

PVC ist da meiner Meinung nach irgendwann knickanfälliger.......Chlorchemie......Weichmacher......Ich habe am ganzen Haus aussen kein PVC.......

PE HD- Folie ist steifer- also nicht so fultzelige Rinnen und Förmchen beim Teich wählen.
Aber dafür ewig haltbar. Gibt es ebenfalls zum Nettoflächenpreis.

Auch hier gilt: Angebote einholen, vergleichen. Falten und mehr Folie<-->Faltenfrei weniger Folie. So groß wird Dein Teich nicht. Bis jetzt nicht.
Rechne einfach mit 150m² reine Teichfläche und 200m² in Falten.
vergleiche.....
Preise fiktiv erfunden:

Beispiel faltenfrei, oft auch schon inkl. Vließ, Lieferung, Arbeit...
-150m² in PEHD 3000 Euro. 150m² PVC eingeschweißt 1500 Euro.
200m² PVC Falten 2000 Euro...

Wenn ich für 1000 Euro mehr als Dichtung die "Endlösung" haben kann....und dann legt man sie mir noch in die Grube......

Folienliferanten allerVarianten per PN. Kommen alle aus dem Norden.

Und ich würde immernoch den Teichfilter unter den Fahrrädern verstecken.
Sagt sich so leicht......

Ich bin übrigens gerade dabei, meine Filteranlage umzuplanen....
Da bleiben nächstes Jahr 2 Stück "verbesserte" USIII und drei Pumpen übrig......
Ein Wechsel der Technik ist immer leicht, wenn vorher die Zu - und Ablaufrohre und die "Kellermaße" stimmen..
Bei mir ist nicht alles optimal gelaufen....Deswegen kann ich hier so schön "ein Lied" singen....


----------



## Küstensegler (10. Sep. 2014)

Danke für die Mühe, die du dir gemacht hast.

Der Anbieter, bei dem du bestellt hast, hat es bei mir auch in die nähere Auswahl geschafft.

Deine Argumente jedenfalls bringen mich immer wieder ins Grübeln und zeigen mir aber auch, wo ich mir sicher bin und wo nicht. Das allein ist
schon Gold wert.

Da die Folie unter dem Panzer verschwindet und rückseitig mit einem 500 Vlies geschützt ist, werde ich bei der preiswerten PVC 1mm Folie bleiben (aber Premiumqualität).
Und Preislich hab ich mal geschaut, da kommt die EPDM fast das doppelte. Den Wert sehe ich wie gesagt da für mein Vorhaben nicht.

Bei der Foliendurchführung würde ich den in deinem Thread gezeigten Weg mit der Muffe und dem 125 KG Rohr nehmen -
bekomm ich die Erlaubnis dein Patent zu nutzen ?  

Mit deiner Technik können wir ja evtl. ins Geschäft kommen. Der Zeitpunkt kommt ja ungefähr hin bei mir. Plane den Rohbau über Winter um dann im Frühjahr das Ganze abschließen zu können.

Grüße
  Carlo

PS: Im Fahrradschuppen gibt es keinen Strom, da stehen 2 Fahrräder und 12 Stühle nebst 2 Liegen und 3 Tischen drinn. Zusätzlich garniert mit einem Gartenwasserwerk, Schlauchwagen ein großes Regal und unzählige Gartenwerkzeuge. Das jedesmal auszuräumen ...
Und ich glaub auch, meine Frau würde mich allein für den Vorschlag killen.


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Sep. 2014)

Das Patent stammt nicht von mir, sondern die Idee stand mal irgendwo in einem Heftchen von NG..........Das man auch mit einem Flansch direkt zum FT durchgehen kann. Da war mit dem Tip von NG hin der erste Schritt weg von der NG Filterabfolge.....
Ich habe es nur mehrfach abgewandelt mit den Reinigungsabzweigen etc....


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Sep. 2014)

Kalksandstein würde ich nicht im Erdreich vermauern. Der löst sich auf. Nimm einen Ziegel oder einen Betonstein.


----------



## Küstensegler (11. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Totto,

das ist nicht richtig, was du schreibst (eher sogar falsch ). Es gibt Untersuchungen, da haben sie 20 Jahre KS direkt ins Grundwasser gestellt und es gibt keine Beeinträchtigungen.
Google mal nach "Kalksandstein im Erdreich". Fundamente werden schon seit mehre als Hundent Jahren mit KS gemauert. Meist wird da jetzt zwar noch gedämmt und versiegelt, diese halten aber auch nicht ewig und mir ist kein Fall bekann, wo ein Haus wg zerbröselter KS zusammengebrochen ist.

Aber trotzdem Danke, dass du mir helfen wolltest.

Grüße
  Carlo


----------



## troll20 (11. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Carlo, ganz so unrecht hat Totto nicht.
KS ziehen  Wasser und bei Frost frieren sie auf.
Also wenn KS dann isoliert gegen Feuchtigkeit. 
Und d8e heutigen KS sind nicht vergleichbar m8t welchen vor 100 Jahren. 

LG René


----------



## Küstensegler (11. Sep. 2014)

Hallo René,

wie gesagt - bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar. 
Es gibt extra frostsichere KS und im Erdreich sollte man auch nur Vollsteine verwenden. 
Da meine Mauer nicht im Frostbereich liegt, muss ich nur darauf achten Vollsteine zu verwenden.
Zumal die Wand nachher von der einen Seite festes Erdreich hat, von der anderen den Teichdruck und von oben gar keine nennbare Belastung
wird da nichts passieren.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## PeterBoden (11. Sep. 2014)

Hallo,

ja, PeterBoden und die Kalksandsteine. Fast zehn Jahre hatten wir beruflich miteinander zu tun bis es mich in eine andere Branche verschlagen hat.
Es gibt neben den herkömmlichen Voll- und Lochsteinen welche nicht frostbeständig sind auch extra hergestellte Vormauer- oder Verblendersteine welche eine definierte Anzahl von Frostwechseln überstehen müssen, aus der Erinnerung her waren es maximal 50 Wechsel. Das sind dann Dünn-, Normal- oder auch 2DF Formate, also in etwa die allbekannten Branntsteingrößen.
_NF-Normalformat, Branntstein. DF ist dünner, 2DF wäre 2xDF_
Größere Formate  (P24, 36) werden nicht als Vormauer- oder Verblender hergestellt.

Frostsicher ist kein Kalksandstein.

Bei den genannten frostbeständigen Steinen wird der Kalkgehalt in dem Mischgut von normal 7...8% auf bis zu 12% erhöht und es werden ausgesuchte Sande (keine Beimischungen, ideales Kornbild, hoher Silikatanteil) verwendet. Kalk kostet dem Hersteller Geld, er ist die kostenintensivste Zugabe.
Bei normalen Vollsteinen wird der geringste Kalkanteil verwendet. Vollsteine erfüllen die geforderte Druckfestigkeit auch mit niedrigen Kalkanteilen spielend, das freut den Hersteller. Damit ist er der empfindlichste Stein bzgl. Wasseraufnahme, Verwitterung, Abplatzungen, Auswaschungen und Ausblühen.
Der Lochstein mit einem höheren Kalkanteil -er muss ja die geforderte Druckfestigkeit einhalten!- ist da etwas besser aufgestellt.
_der Hersteller ist trotzdem recht erfreut, trotz des höheren Kalkgehaltes verdient er gut, er verkauft ein ordentliches Stückchen Luft_
Und die erwähnten Verblender oder Vormauersteine sind der optische Hingucker, schneeweiß wegen dem hohen Kalkanteil, auf 0,1 mm genau gepresst, die Sichtfläche makellos. Aber eben nur Kleinformate.

Was hätte PeterBoden -rein hypothetisch-, würde er noch im KS-Werk vor der Prozessleittechnik stehen, versucht? Natürlich offiziell, den Werkleiter informiert. Ich hätte eine wunderschöne Mischung zusammengestellt, 20 ... 30 Tonnen, das schaffte die Anlage in 25 Minuten. 14% Kalk, Naturkalk, Verblendersand mit zusätzlichen Silikatgrobanteil. 10 statt 8 Stunden im Autoklaven bei 16 bar und 200 °C gebacken. Vollformat, P24.
So etwas hat es noch nicht gegeben.

Der ideale Stein, hätte man mit einem Hämmerchen davor geklopft hätte er glockenklar geklingelt, so hart und kompakt wäre er gewesen.

Hätte ich diesen Superstein in die Erde versenkt?
Nein, hätte ich nicht.
Das, was beim üblichen Hausbau hundert- und tausendfach durchgeführt wird, nämlich die Isolierung des Mauerwerkes vor der Bodenfeuchte wäre mir trotz des Mitarbeiterrabattes zu kostenintensiv gewesen. Da hätte ich mich von Fachleuten beraten lassen welche anderen Möglichkeiten bestehen (Schwerbetonsteine, ausgießen, weiße Wanne usw. usf.).

Das wär es zu den Steinen, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Sep. 2014)

Küstensegler schrieb:


> Haus wg zerbröselter KS zusammengebrochen ist.


Naja, ich persönlich habe schon einige KS im Untergrund ausgebuddelt. Zumeist wurden Treppenfundamente damit gebaut.
Also fest waren die nicht mehr.


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Sep. 2014)

Sieh mal einer an, Peter Boden kann nicht nur Teich, er ist auch ein "STEINBEISSER"

Ich bin ebenfalls der Meinung, Mauerwerk im nicht isolierten Erdreich bringt immer die Gefahr von Ausblühungen, Frostschäden. Egal welcher Stein...
Und Kalk-Sandstein ist eben nur "gekocht" und nicht gebrannt. Ohne Sperre im Erdreich- nö.

Ich habe meinen aus Schalungssteinen mit Stahlbetonfüllung gebauten Filterkeller auch von aussen gegen Feuchtigkeit gesperrt und mit 50mm Styrodur versehen.
Vermutlich ordentlicher, als die meisten Einfamilienhauskeller..........

Wenn ich nicht von aussen isolieren möchte, dann Beton. So ein bisschen Bitumenanstrich von aussen kostet nicht die Welt.Aber bitte vernünftige Mischung und nicht unbedingt diese Estrichbetonsäcke aus dem Baumarkt...
Flaschenrüttler hilft auch ungemein.


----------



## Küstensegler (12. Sep. 2014)

Hmm, 
da bin ich nun wieder am grübeln.
Alle Teiche die ich gesehen habe und die gemauert wurden, verwendeten Schalungssteine. Da wäre ich ja jetzt nach euren Aussagen nicht gut beraten, der erste
mit KS zu sein. Hatte mich da auch vorher informiert und nirgends Widerspruch erfahren.
Dann werde ich dann wohl doch den erprobten Weg mit den Schalungssteinen nehmen. Sicher ist eben sicher.
(Und ich dachte, ich wäre beratungsresistent ).

Vielen Dank und 
Grüße
  Carlo


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Sep. 2014)

Wenn Du das "rechteckige Becken" unterhalb der Folie mit KS mauern willst, mag das gehen.

Dort hast Du keinen Frost. ISt ja ca. 0,5m ?? unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche.
Es sieht anders aus, wenn der KS unisoliert aus dem Boden rausgemauert wird und dort Frost bekommen kann....

Buddelst Du die Wände im Schwimmbereich schräg, der Boden hält, benötigst Du ggf. gar keine Mauer.
Bei Bröselsand ggf. mit Beton "verputzen"- stabilisieren. DA geht auch "MAgermischung" mit Aushubsand.

Bei eckigem Schwimmbereich kann der Fachmann übrigens sehr gut die Folien faltenfrei einschweißen...
Viereckig ist manchmal ungünstig wegen der Durchströmung....
Besser ist es die 4 Ecken durch Schrägen zu ersetzen. Also wird es ein Achteck mit 4 sehr Kurzen Seiten in den Ecken Deines "Vierecks".

Entscheiddungsfrage- Aufwand- Kosten - Nutzen.- Folgerisiken.

Schalungssteine plus Beton plus 6mm Stahl sind bestimmt nicht teurer als KS plus Mörtel. Die kann man auch 2-3 Schichten "trocken" stapeln und dann vergießen..... LEGO für Große.

Kalkulieren und rechnen....

Ich kenne auch einen Pool- mit KS im Erdreich gemauert und von Innen mit GFK beschichtet...von Aussen Bitumensperre...ohne Frostschäden seit 10 Jahren.


----------



## Küstensegler (13. Sep. 2014)

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, frostsicher wäre das wie ich es vorhatte. Es spricht aber doch einiges für die Verwendung der Schalsteine.
Den Vorteil der KS ist, dass sie nicht so lang sind (lassen sich die Ecken besser formen). Denn ich plane, wie du auch vorgeschlagen hast, die Ecken und und auch den Übergang zum Boden abzurunden. 
Diese ganz harten Kanten wirken mir zu unnatürlich. Das sich dann die Folie auch besser verlegen läßt, ist ein weiterer Vorteil.
Um die Mauern komme ich nicht umhin. Ansonsten wir zum einen der "Schwimmbereich" zu klein und die Seite der Auffahrt hat keine Abstützung.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Sep. 2014)

Wenn Du di Schalsteine "im Bogen" stellst, dann kann man auch auf der inneren Steite links und rechts etwas abflexen. Idealerweise so, dass die Steine Aussen wieder "dicht" sind.
Habe ich bei mir auch so gemacht. Allerdings ist meine Teichrand mit Schalsteinen in "rund" so gebaut.
Kleine Schlenker/Bögen meiden...
Deinen unteren, rechten Teichrand mit den zwei Bögen würde ich auf einen reduzieren. Mit passender Uferbepflanzung sieht das gut aus.
Vielleicht nach rechts einen Bogen...größer


----------



## Küstensegler (17. Sep. 2014)

Die Schalsteine verwende ich nur für den inneren, tieferen Bereich (das rote Kabel ca 50 cm vom Rand entfernt). 
Das ist der (hier noch) rechteckige Kasten in der Mitte mit der Größe von ca. 400x480 cm.
Der äußere Rand (Gartenschlauch) soll die Wasserline aufzeigen.
Bei der Erstellung der Rundungen mit Schalsteine hab ich bei dir schon gespickt . Die große "Flex" von meinem alten Herren hab ich mir auch schon reserviert.
Wir wollen schon versuchen, unnatürliche gerade Verläufe und Kanten zu vermeiden. Zeit soll uns nicht treiben, sondern wir wollen es schön und gut machen.
Husch, Husch ist nicht unsere Ding. Deshalb ja auch die ausführliche Planung.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Sep. 2014)

Sieh mal hier, die Buddeltante.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/schwimmteich-neubau-2014.40876/

Sie hat wohl "Kantensteine" senkrecht Hingestellt.
Könnte auch so gehen. Länge aber max. 1m???
Ich würde die unten etwas "in Beton" stellen und dann ggf. mit MAgerbeton hinterfüllen.
Wird aber wohl nicht ganz reichen für Deine Tiefe??

Hast Du schon Teiche Dir angesehen?? Insbes. wegen der Technik??
Beeilt Euch- sonst seht ihr nix mehr von den dicken Fischen wegen dem "Winterschlaf". Auch decken viele ihre Teiche zu.

Viel Spaß.


----------



## Zacky (17. Sep. 2014)

@ThorstenC - Der Link ist irgendwie falsch, glaube ich... ...der führt nicht zum Thread von @Buddeltante...  ...oder ist der Name falsch und der Thread richtig!?

melde Dich einfach bei einem der Mod's - damit das ggf. korrigiert werden kann.


----------



## Küstensegler (17. Sep. 2014)

Danke Zacky,

ich dachte schon, ich bin zu blöd.

Achja, ich hab bei mir hier auf der Ecke kein Forummitglied gefunden, welches ich fragen könnte.
Werde mal einen Thread dazu erstellen. Aber jetzt erstmal noch die letzten Sonnenstahlen tanken.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Zacky (17. Sep. 2014)

Ich denke mal, er wollte hier hin verlinken... Teichbau von "Buddeltante"  ...aber ich denke mal, dass Du eh' auch aktuelle Beiträge verfolgst und schon den einen oder anderen Teichbau-Thread gelesen hast.


----------



## Küstensegler (18. Sep. 2014)

Nehme auch an, dass Thorsten den meint.
Die Verwendeten Betonplatten geben aber allein nicht genug Halt. Wie man auf dem Foto ja sieht, wurden dahinter ja auch noch
Schalsteine verwendet. Ich will damit ja auch nicht nur der Terasse Halt geben, sondern auch der Auffahrt.
Grüße
Carlo


----------



## ThorstenC (18. Sep. 2014)

Genau, den meinte ich.
Die Nähe der Einfahrt hatte ich nicht bedacht....
Dann auf jeden Fall Schalungssteine, Stahl, Betonfüllung.
Oder ein Mercedes G mit Schnorchel fahren. Für den Fall der Fälle.

Teiche:
Mancher Koi/Technik- Händler hat auch eigene Teichanlagen. Dasind doch einige im Norden Lifra???.

Ansonsten auch in anderen Foren koilive.de oder http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/index.php etc.. anfragen.....
Nichts unterschreiben- nur gucken.


----------



## Küstensegler (22. Sep. 2014)

Es hat sich mittlerweile ein wenig was getan:

Hab eine Antwort vom Unternehmen bekommen, welches die Erdarbeiten machen wird. Wir sind uns einig geworden und der Aushub 
soll am 09.10.14 beginnen. - Mal sehen (Übersstundenfrei hab ich an dem Tag schon genehmig bekommen - und Freitags hab ich wg. 
vier Tage Woche eh frei. Falls die beiden Tage nicht reichen, hat er  mir zugesagt, die Arbeiten am Samstag zu beenden.
Ich habe den Verlauf der bestehenden Regenwasser und Stromverbindung zum Carport nachgeprüft. Dabei hat sich rausgestellt, dass sie zum 
Teil im Schwimmbereich verlaufen würden. Den Verlauf der beiden Leitungen habe ich am Samstag korrigiert. 
Zusätzlich habe ich im Regenwasserkanal an einer strategisch guten Stelle einen Abzweiger hinzugefügt. 
Dort werde ich später einen Überlauf für den Teich installieren.
Meine Frau hat auch das Beet vor dem Carport an beiden Seiten gekürzt, damit ein wenig mehr Platz für den Schwimmbereich und den Durchgang 
hinter das Carport da ist.
Bei Strandspaziergängen verschwindet ab und an ein schöner Stein in den Satteltaschen 
Konzeptionell habe ich auch noch ein paar Veränderungen geplant

Das Schwerkraftkonzept möchte ich konsequenter weiterführen. Aus diesem Grund überprüfe ich gerade die Verwendbarkeit eines
Lufthebers (Thorsten kann ja sooo ansteckend sein - wo man im Netz überall seine konstruktiven Beiträge findet ist schon beeindruckend).
Da der Filterkeller ja noch nicht da ist, wird es ein einfaches sein, dies zu berücksichtigen. Die Verwendung des geplanten Bogensiebfilters kann ich 
dadurch natürlich vergessen. Ich habe mir aber schon eine Alternative ausgetüftelt. Bin überzeugt, dass ich sie kostengünstig umsetzen kann.
Damit ich mit den Wassermengen flexibler agieren kann und die Gefahr vermeide, mir den Filterbereich auszuschwemmen, werde ich 
einen zweiten Zufluss direkt in den ST einbauen. 
Hierbei habe ich auch noch den folgenden Hintergedanken: Falls wodurch auch immer ich eine "Algenpest" im ST bekomme, kann ich temporär
mit einer zusätzlichen Pumpe (oder ggf auch ohne - mal sehen was der LH so hergibt), direkt den ST-Bereich mit "Volldampf" filtern, ohne den
Filterbereich in Mitleidenschaft zu ziehen.
Heute nach der Arbeit war ich auch erstmal bei Hornbach und hab da vor dem Regal die KG-Rohre zusammengesteckt, um genauere grobe 
Maße für den Filterkeller zu bekommen. Da haben schon einige über mein Puzzle gestaunt .

Nun noch ein paar Fragen:

Wieviel Leistung (Luftmenge oder Watt) muss eine Membranpumpe haben, um in einem 110er oder 125er Rohr in 2 Meter ca. 10k - 15k l /h 
fördern zu können und wie hoch muss ich das Wasser fördern, damit es über ein bis zwei DN110er wieder gut in den Teich zurückfließt. 
Gibt es dafür eine Kurve ? (hab nichts dazu gefunden).
Frage an einen Mod: Ist es statthaft, wenn ich zu Baubeginn einen neuen Thread nur für den Bau eröffne und die Fragen/Anmerkungen hier 
in diesem weiter pflege? Kann man evtl. einen Thread nur für den Ersteller (und natürlich Mods) beschreibbar machen ?
So das wars erstmal (und wieder ein Wall of Text - sry dafür)

Grüße
  Carlo


----------



## Zacky (22. Sep. 2014)

@Küstensegler - Deine Teich- & Baudoku kannst Du hier einstellen. Da kommst nur Du und die Mod's ran. Kommentare zur Doku kannst Du dennoch bekommen, aber sie zerreißen Dir nicht den Thread.

Und das mit dem Luftheber - schau mal in den Thread Luftheber - Testergebnisse und Auswertungen oder wir schreiben mal per PN


----------



## ThorstenC (23. Sep. 2014)

Richtig erkannt. Spaltsiebfilter in Halbschwerkraft und LH geht nicht.
Mit dem LH kann man sinnvoll nur "kleine" Höhenunterschiede überwinden.
Also müssen auch die "Rücklläufe" in den Teich vom Gesamtquerschnitt mind. genauso dimensioniert sein, wie die Zuleitungen in den Grobfilter. Oder etwas größer. Genauso auch alle Verbindungen vom Grobfilter -->LH- Sammelschacht-->"Biokammer"

Also z.B.
-drei "Saugstellen" in KG 110 in den Grobfilter Deiner Wahl,
-dann mit Z.B. 2x KG 125 in den LH-Sammelschacht,
-der LH "pustet" in eine "Biokammer" (Plastikmülltonne oder Regentonne etc.)
-3 Rückläufe in KG 110 zurück in den Teich.

Luftheber ist Zacky der "Professor" hier.
Ich pers. würde immer mit einem Membramausströmer unten arbeiten wollen.
Zacky hat- glaube ich Siebfilterpatronen (SIFI) als Grobfilter in Bau/Betrieb.

Ich würde die Verrohrung/ Filterkeller so dimensionieren, dass ein Trommelfilter oder kleiner EBF reinpasst. plus LH-Sammelkammer plus Biotonne....
Egal, was Du erstmal da hineinbasteln willst.

Wenn im Herbst/ Winter meine Ultrasieve nd Pumpen rausfliegen, kommt ein sog. "Einhängetrommelfilter" rein. Der hat aussen einen Behälter aus PE gebaut. 1,10 m breit, 1,4m lang.....
Ist ein Gebrauchtkauf. Gut, dass meine Filterkammer 1,16m Innen breit ist.
Es gibt auch Trommelfilter mit Gehäuse komplett- kompakt. Oder EBF.
Muss mal Dir per Unterhaltnung Morgen Abend eine Liste mit Herstellern diverser Trommler/EBF zukommen lassen. Wegen der Maße.

Das teure Spielzeug muss ja nicht unbedingt sein, kommt aber ggf. später sowieso.

LH- Sammelkammer ist so eine Sache... Dort müssen ja die Zuläufe rein und der LH oben durch die Wandung durch in Richtung Biotonne.
Dazu noch mit der gewünschten Tiefe von z.B. 2m...
Ich bin da auch noch auf der Suche. Hatte im Juli eine ebay- Auktion verpasst- zwei GFK- Rohre DN 400 mit Boden und Deckel 2m lang....gingen für 20 Euro weg......Könnte mich Heute noch sonstwohin beissen...

Abwassersammelschacht KG 400. Die gibt es unten mit diversen Zulaufvarianten KG 110, KG125, KG 160...
Aber um deren originale Zuläufe unten zu nutzen muss man mit mehreren Bögen nach "oben" arbeiten. Kostet Platz.
Bei ausreichender Dimensionierung der Zulauf-Rohre kann der Abwasserschacht/ LH und die Biotonne auch ein Stück entfernt vom Grobfilter stehen....
Für den LH mus man oben noch einen Durchbruch im KG 400 machen und ein Rohrstück einkleben....

Bei geringeren Tiefen reicht wieder eine eckige Tonne ggf. aus.

PVC- Flansche für KG 125 kosten ca. 30 Euro. Die graue, schwere Ausführung. Alles größere sehr teuer.
 ---------------------------------------------------------------------
Wenn Du gleich drei "wasserdichte Kammern" aus z.B. Schalungssteinen/GFK-Beschichtung baust, dann benötigst Du gar keine Flansche zwischen den Kammern
Einfach KG- Rohr einbetonieren und dann mit GFK einkleben.

-erste Kammer für Grobfilter (Einhängetromler TF 350 z.B.)
.kommen drei "Saugrohre" KG 110 rein,
-ein KG 110 oder 125 geht raus als Schmutzablass vom Trommler z.B.
.die Trennwand für den Einschubtrommler kannst Du später immernoch einkleben
-Verbindungswand zur zweiten ("tiefen") LH- Sammelkammer ein Stück KG 200 mit Muffe einbetonieren und nat. beidseitig 10cm überstehen lassen
-LH- Sammelkammer
-Trennwand LH-Sammelkammer zur "Biokammer" wieder Stück KG 200 mit Muffe
-Rückläufe 3X110KG gehen raus zum Teich

Es kann auch eine große Kammer werden, mit einem "tiefen" Abschnitt in der Mitte für LH.
Als Tennwände könnte man auch GFK- Platten zwischenkleben....
Zwischen Trommler- Klarwasserseite und LH-Sammelkammer braucht man eig. keine Trennwand...
Also nur eine Wand zwischen LH-Sammelkammer und Bioteil.

Kammern von Innen und Rohre mit GFK und Endbeschichtng abdichten.
GFK zu verarbeiten ist wie tapezieren. Ich habe selber schon damit "Klärbecken" tapeziert.
Immer schön dabei "sauber" bleiben. Hautkontakt unbedingt vermeiden.

Silolack als Dichtung soll nicht so empfehlenswert sein.....

---------------------------------------------------------------

Wenn alles passt, muss der LH nur 6cm in  die Höhe pumpen.
2cm Gefälle vom Teich zur Einlaufkammer Grobfiter/Trommler
2cm bei sauberen Gewebe des Filters Gefälle Einlaufkammer Trommler->Klarwasser
2cm "Biotonne" zum Teich zurück.

Nur Theorie.
Zacky Praxis


----------



## Zacky (23. Sep. 2014)

...Danke, aber die Theorie ist schon sehr gut ausformuliert, dem ist praktisch nichts hinzuzufügen...



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Nur Theorie.
> Zacky Praxis


 
Ich habe auch nur von den "alten Hasen" hier im Forum gelernt und das Ganze auch regelmäßig praktisch ausprobiert. So habe ich meine Ergebnisse sammeln können und einige bedingte Umstände ermittelt, die vielerlei gerne schnell übersehen werden. Das Meiste und Wichtige hat aber Thorsten schon angesprochen und das sind unter anderem auch die Rohrquerschnitte der Zu- und Ablaufleitungen.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Luftheber ist Zacky der "Professor" hier.
> Ich pers. würde immer mit einem Membramausströmer unten arbeiten wollen.
> Zacky hat- glaube ich Siebfilterpatronen (SIFI) als Grobfilter in Bau/Betrieb.


 
Prof. bin ich nun nicht, möchte ich mir auch gar nicht anmaßen,  aber ich habe hier im Forum sehr viel gelernt, probiert und letztendlich angewandt. Membran-Ausströmer sind eine feine Sache, aber hier gibt es schon viele Unterschiede. Tellermembrane brauchen Platz und häufig auch einen Sonderaufbau in Form eines Trichters und sind zudem nicht gerade billig, Gummidiffusoren oder auch Membranzylinder sind auch sehr gut, aber auch hier muss man beim Aufbau auf viele Kleinigkeiten achten. Der Vorteil der Membran-Ausströmer oder der Gummidiffusoren ist das feine Blasenbild. Aber am Ende entscheidet die Luftmenge, die Eintauchtiefe und der Steigrohrdurchmesser.

...und ja, ich filtere derzeit noch mit einer Siebpatrone vorne weg und betreibe Luftheber. Also das geht problemlos, aber ein Trommler wird es doch irgendwann werden.

Vieles ist möglich, aber nicht alles muss sein.


----------



## ThorstenC (24. Sep. 2014)

Habe ich hier unter Technik nochmal angetrichtert:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/trichter-für-lh-mit-membramteller.43093/


----------



## Küstensegler (9. Okt. 2014)

So - der Bau ist nun offiziell gestartet.
Hier der Link dazu. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...s-teichdoku-schwimmteich-an-der-ostsee.43173/
Diskussionen und Anregungen würde ich gerne hier in diesem Thread fortführen.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## troll20 (12. Okt. 2014)

Irgend wie umständlich nicht mehr im gleich Beitrag antworten zu können^^
Hebe dir etwas vom sauberen Lehm auf, das macht sich später als Substrat gemischt mit Sand für viele Pflanzen im Teich gut.
Ansonsten  weiter so, dann wird nächstes WE angebadet 

LG René


----------



## Küstensegler (12. Okt. 2014)

Hallo René,
ich habe diesen Weg gewählt, da ich mich bis zur Entscheidung einen ST zu bauen auch viele Baubeschreibungen gelesen habe. Ich fand es oft schade, dass da der Lesefluss durch sicherlich berechtigten Lob und auch Anregungen unterbrochen wurde.
Die Möglichkeit, dies zu trennen finde ich sehr gut. So kann jeder entscheiden, ob er nur den Bauverlauf oder auch "die Geschichte" dazu lesen möchte.
Ist sicherlich erstmal gewöhnungsbedurftig. Nicht ohne Grund gibt es nur so wenige Dokus im entsprechendem Forum.

Lehm brauch ich mir nicht aufzuheben, da wir hier in Ostseenähe an jeder Ecke eine Sandgrube haben. Lehmiger Sand ist entsprechend billig und es lohnt nicht, ihn selbst zu mischen.

Grüße
  Carlo


----------



## Küstensegler (11. Nov. 2014)

Ich habe soeben ein Update der Teichbaudokumentation erstellt.


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Nov. 2014)

Ich würde bei Bedarf hier die Bilder vom weiteren Baufortschritt reinsetzen. Für die Tipps. Ich denke, es ist vielen zu aufwändig hin- und herzuklicken oder zwei Fensterchen aufzumachen.
Du kannst dann ja immer noch Deine Baudoku bereinigt weiterführen.


----------



## Küstensegler (12. Nov. 2014)

Ok, war da auch hin und her gerissen, wo ich die Doku mache. Bei deiner Doku fand ich es teilweise wirklich hinderlich, manche Diskussionen im Thread zu haben.
Allerdings waren manche Diskussionen wiederrum hilfreich. 
Ich werde dann hier mal doppelt posten. Falls das nicht gewünscht ist möge mich ein Admin bitte bremsen.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Nov. 2014)

Ich sehe bei Dir mir 3 gut bekannte, stabile Flansche für KG 125. Nett auch die "Pinorkel" hinten für die Schrauben. Eigentlich traurig, dass diese super stabilen Flansche ich vor 1 Jahr noch für 30 Euro bekam und jetzt 45 kosten....und man immer noch hinten für die durchstehenden Schrauben was dranbasteln muss.

Aber jetzt meine Fragen:

1.-Du willst 2 BA und Verrohrung über der Folie einbauen?? 125 Flansch bedeutet eigentlich 125er Rohr. Was für BA kommen da rein??

Ich hatte bei mir beim modellieren der "Rinnen" im Boden für die Rohre und BA vorher immer BA und KG- Rohrstücken zusammengesteckt und Probe gelegt.

Durch Vließ, Folie, Falten benötigt man etwas mehr Patz in den Rinnen.....

Bei Deiner Bauweise hätte ich ggf. es gelassen und die BA und Rohre normal unter der Folie verlegt....
Ob der Flanschring nun an der Wand ist, oder am Boden..... egal und ist gegessen. Wäre auch schade um die Beiden Flansche.
Die Flansche sitzen unten ziemlich eng am Boden. Man braucht immer so ein bisschen Platz für den Knick der Folie etc....

2. der 3. 125er Flansch für Rohrskimmer? ist recht tief unten- aber ich glaube Du hast das wegen dem Gefälle zur Filterkammer so gemacht.

3. Vermörteln?? Ich denke, dass es nicht oder schwer möglich ist, senkrechte Wände mit VM  zu vermörteln........


3. Dein LH- Sammelschacht ist nur KG 300!!
Der ist recht eng...Trichter unten mit MEmbramausströmer macht Dir einen Engpass.
Bogen und Muffe oben für z.B. einen 110 oder KG 125 LH wird der Platz nicht reichen, um den oberen Bogen des LH in die eingeklebte Muffe zu schieben....
Kann mich aber auch täuschen.


----------



## Zacky (12. Nov. 2014)

Man braucht nicht für jeden Luftheber einen Trichter! DN 300 als Steigrohrschacht ist für ein DN 110 oder auch DN 125 Luftheber völlig ausreichend. Die Bauweise des Lufthebers ist das entscheidende Kriterium.

Und das angestebte Volumen ist in dem Fall mit DN 110 schon erreichbar und mit DN 125 auf jeden Fall vorhanden.


----------



## Küstensegler (12. Nov. 2014)

Die beiden BA-Flansche sind DN110 nur der Einlauf in den Teich ist DN125. Den Zulauf für den Skimmer ist noch nicht verbaut. Er wird ausserhalb vom Tiefbereich eingebaut.

Zu 1. : Die BAs werden mit DN110 angeschlossen. Die BAs selbst werde ich mit Entwässerungsrinnen realisiert, da ich die üblichen BA-Pilze nicht so toll finde und die Sedimentfallen von NG mir viel zu teuer sind. Der Einbau wird, wie du schon vermutet hast, über der Folie erfolgen, da ich die Rinnen nicht vernünftig zur Folie abdichten kann.
Den notwendigen Platz hab ich entsprechend vorgesehen und auch schon probegelegt.

Zu 2. : Wie schon erwähnt der DN 125 ist ein Zulauf und der Skimmer überhaupt noch nicht zu sehen. Er ist so tief, damit er auf dem Grund eine Kreisströmung bilden kann und den Mulm mitnimmt und über das eingebaute Gefälle in die Mitte des Kreises in die BAs transportiert (so zumindest meine Planung ).

Zu 3. : Mit der Vermörtelung mache ich mir nicht so große Sorgen. Ich habe ja über den senkrechten Wänden (die ja nur ca 80 cm sind) auch noch eine Stufe bis nach oben. Da wird vieles vom Zug nach unten abgemildert. Eine sichere Befestigung ist natürlich unumgänglich.

Zum LH. : Wie Zacky schon gesagt hat. Ich werde keine Membrane verwenden, sondern einen Mix aus Tschechendose und Luftdose. Es handelt sich um einen DN110 LH den ich selbst konzipiert und gebaut habe. Zacky war so nett, den LH für mich zu testen und die Ergebnisse waren für mich sehr gut. Ich werde den LH mit einer Aco-9810 betreiben. Im Test erreichte der LH damit auf 1,5m ca 14,5k l/h. Wenn ich da noch was abziehe ist das immer noch mehr als genug für meinen Teich und der effektive Energieverbrauch ist mit 15W weit unter dem, was ich ursprünglich veranschlagt habe. Der LH passt super in den DN315 Schacht und es bleibt mehr als genug Platz, damit Wasser nachströmen kann. Ich vermute, dass es kaum Unterschied zum Freiwasser gibt.
Ein Foto vom LH werde ich nachliefern.


----------



## ThorstenC (13. Nov. 2014)

Mit dem Einlauf unten am Boden für eine bodennahe Keisströmung ist eine Gute Idee.
Bei mir bleibt am Boden in "Entfernung" der 4 BA immer einiges liegen. 
Vor allem an den Übergängen/ Ecken Boden/ Wand.
Die BA saugen eben nur aus dem näheren Umfeld den bodennahen Mulm an.

Bei mir kreiselt es oben an der Oberfläche ganz nett. Das bringt den Skimmern immer neues Futter.
Eventuell planst Du noch einen 2. Rücklauf in DN 110 ein- der so ca. 40cm unter der Oberfläche in den Teich zurück geht. Dort eine kurze KG- Muffe eingeklebt und Knie schräg nach oben eingesteckt. Dann kreiselt es auch oben etwas.

Wir sollten mal sammeln und dem Zacky Neoprenhandschuhe zu Weihnachten spendieren, damit er ganzjährig mal die LH testen kann...

Mir war schon klar, dass es ein LH mit Druckdose wird.  Dabei wirst Du auch bleiben müssen. Eventuell könnte man ja noch mit Kombination aus Druckdose und "kleiner" Membran unten experimentieren....

KG300 Sammelrohr:
Den "Einlauf" vom Vorfilter kannst Du ggf. mit einem Abzweig KG 300/200 / 87° oder 300/160 bauen. Falls 160er ausreicht. Hornbach hat KG nur bis 160 am Lager. Die dickeren KG hole ich von Bauking. Oder bei 3...2...1 / Kleinanzeigen nachsehen.
Abzweig mit Muffe nach unten aufstecken...

Den LH- Ausgang oben könnte man ähnlch bauen. Wieder Abzweig KG300/160 z.b.
Und dann von Innen kurze Muffe DN 125 in DN 160 reinstecken und einkleben, um den LH- Bogen einzustecken.

Nur eine meiner Ideen. Das wollte ich so ähnlich mit KG 400 bauen. Da sind aber die Abzweige etwas Kostenintensiv...

Einkleben von Rohrstücken direkt in das KG 300 geht auch. 
Ich habe es so ähnlich mit meinem "Entlüfter" auf meinem KG200- Einblasrohr mit GFK gemacht. Sikaflex rumschmaddern hält auch.
Das passgenaue zusägen war fummelig.
http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...rgraben-und-ufergraben-suedl-berlin?start=396


Bei ca. 15m³/h kannst Du allerdings nur 2 Saugstellen a 110KG knapp betreiben. Also z.B. einen BA und den Skimmer oder 2 BA. Bei mir ist es ähnlich. Noch. 
Also Schieber in den drei Zuleitungen einbauen. Die kann man auch in der Eingangssammelkammer (falls Du sowas baust)  im Wasser einstecken. Dann dürfen sie auch tropfen......


----------



## Küstensegler (13. Nov. 2014)

Da mein Teich lange nicht so groß wie deiner wird, kann ich m.E. auf den Oberflächenkreisel verzichten. Bei uns an der Küste weht zumeist auch ein Wind, der entweder trifft oder eben nicht .

Abzweiger und so brauch ich für mein DN315 auch nicht, da er frei in der Sammelkammer steht und von oben vollaufen kann. Deshalb mein Vergleich mit Freiwasser.
    

Die Mauern muss du dir noch denken .
Der Pumpenkeller wird aus zwei Kammern bestehen mit 3 Zuflüssen (2 BAs und Skimmer alle DN110) und 2 Ausläufen (1x DN125 in den Schwimmteich und ein DN110 in den Filterteich). Alle Zu- und Abläufe (ca 80cm Tiefe) bekommen Schieber, so dass ich auch die Pumkenkammer trocken legen könnte.
So kann ich alles genau regeln und verhindere auch einen eventuelles ausschwemmern des Filterteichs.


----------



## ThorstenC (13. Nov. 2014)

Alles klaro. 

Der von der Pflanzzone kommende Wasserstrom schubst ja auch ein wenig.

Dann ist das KG 300 "nur" die punktuelle Vertiefung der Pumpenkammer.....
Schöne Sch....- ich habe ja noch ein Stück GFK- Kiste in 45cm x 45cm x 80cm übrig......
Da wäre auch großer Trichter unten reingegangen.

Komm her zu mir, hole die ab....ach ja, Beton ist schon hart....
Sonntag fahr ich hoch zur Ostsee- kitesurfen-wird allerdings irgendwo bei Greifswald sein.

Dann weiß ich ja schon, was auf Dich mit dem Abdichten der Kammern drauf zukommt....
Bilder sind im NG- Forum drin.
Nimm GFK, 450gr Glasmatte und Epoxydharz oder Polyester (das stinkt aber so....), Epox von 3..2..1 vom harzprofi empfehlenswert!


----------



## troll20 (13. Nov. 2014)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Nimm GFK, 450gr Glasmatte und Epoxydharz oder Polyester (das stinkt aber so....), Epox von 3..2..1 vom harzprofi empfehlenswert!



Oder klebe einfach Folie ein. 

LG René


----------



## Küstensegler (13. Nov. 2014)

Das Rohr hat mit Muffenkappe ca 50 Euro gekostet. Und Rund ist eh stabiler.
Polyester scheidet bei den Temperaturen jetzt ja aus. Entweder nehme ich Epoxyd oder Schwimmbadfarbe.
Wobei ich dem Epoxyd mehr vertraue. Ich werde den Keller wohl auch vorher von innen verputzen (bei Schwimmbadfarbe ein MUSS).
Aber mal schauen - Die Beschichtung kann ich ja auch auf nächstes Jahr verschieben - Für die PVC-Folie ist es mittlerweile ja auch schon zu
kalt um diese zu verlegen.


----------



## Küstensegler (13. Nov. 2014)

@René : Wenn ich Folie nehme, muss ich 5 Foliendurchgänge verarbeiten. Da würde mir der Platz für die 3 Eingänge zu eng werden,
da ja jeder Flansch ca 25cm benötigt. Von den Kosten zu schweigen.


----------



## ThorstenC (13. Nov. 2014)

So ist es.
Einbetonierte Rohre, vor allem in gewissen Größen sind mit GFK günstiger einzudichten.
Das Temperaturproblem hat man mit Epox jetzt auch. Zu kalt.
Mind. 15°...
Meine Kammer habe ich die erste Nacht mit Lüfter beheizt und abgedeckt.

Wen Du das nächste Mal Beton übrig hast, bilde zwischen Rohr und Bodenplatte eine kleine "Kehle" aus Beton. So lässt sich die Glasmatte besser um die Ecke legen. Ebenso die "Ecken" in der Kammer.
90° sind schlecht..
Einfach beim Ausbetonieren Innen ein breites senkrechtes Brett in die Ecken stellen und ausbetonieren.

Schwimmbadfarbe, Silolacke etc.... vergiss es.
Dünn verputzen musst Du die Schalungssteine aber auch bei GFK.

Vorfilter:
bei ebaykleinanzeigen:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/trommelfilter-teichmax/256975539-89-25?ref=search

Soll wohl 30m³/h vertragen.
daraus könnt man was mit geänderten Einläufen bauen.....
oder der Ammerland hier aus Edewecht (Ein- und Ausläufe ggf. ändern):
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...r-koi-und-teich/249805535-138-2588?ref=search
Frohes Fest.


----------



## Zacky (30. Nov. 2014)

> Hat jemand eine gute Idee, wie man das KG Rohr ummatelt, bevor man es einbetoniert?



Wozu ummanteln? Ich glaube mich daran zu erinnern, dass sie Baufirma bei unserem Hausbau die KG-Leitungen in bzw. unter der Bodenplatte mit einer roten Schlauchhülle ummantelt hat. Frag aber bitte nicht, wie das Zeug heißt oder wo man es findet.

Wenn es nur wegen der Bewegungsfreiheit sein soll, würde evtl. auch Vlies / Malervlies mit Folie oder so etwas funktionieren!?


----------



## ThorstenC (30. Nov. 2014)

Die rote Schlauchhülle könnte sogenannter Schallschutzschlauch gewesen sein. Den gibt es in mehreren Farben..... Ich habe bei mir ebenfalls KG 125 damit ummantelt und in Beton vergossen.
Das war bei mir die beiden Sammelleitungen von 3x 110KG in 1x KG 125 am Boden des Filtergrabens- unter der tiefen Mittelrinne....
Da siehst Du ein bisschen den silbernen Schlauch am Flansch und dem Durchgang zum Filterkeller:
http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...rgraben-und-ufergraben-suedl-berlin?start=192

Bezogen habe ich den Schallschutzschlauch von BTI.
Ist so ein Handwerkervertrieb von Material und Werkzeug. Könnte es auch von Würth etc. geben. Oder Sanitärfachhandel....
Achte darauf, dass der Schlauch auch über die Muffen rüberpasst..

Der Schlauch besteht aus Vließ mit einer äusseren Beschichtung und / oder Schaummaterial.

Malervließ mit der Folienseite nach Aussen ist eine gute zackige Idee.

Obwohl KG eig. nicht in Beton gehört- aber so ist es eine Risikominimierung, wenn es nicht anders geht..
----------------------------------------

Deine 3 ankommenden Saugrohre sollten in irgendeinen "Vorfilter" ankommen, dann LH- Sammelkammer (dein 315KG...) und der LH in eine "Einblaskammer" reinpusten.
Als Einblaskammer würde ich Dir CEMO oder auch CHEMO GFK- Behälter empfehlen. Dort kann man einfach KG- Rohre / Muffen mit Epox einkleben.
Ich pers. würde Dir dringend empfehlen alles für den "wahrscheinlichen" späteren Einbau eines Trommlers oder EBF in dem Filterkeller vorzubereiten und zu planen.
Da enden wohl alle irgendwann..
Später wird sicher irgendwas nicht passen....
--------------------------------

KG- ROHRE im ERDREICH:

-verlegt man in "gesiebten", sauberen, Steinfreien Sand. Feiner Kies von mir aus.

Und das wichtigste:

Vor dem Eingraben an den Enden der KG Rohre aufstecken und mit Wasser füllen!!

Bei den Flanschen für die BA Stein vorstellen und in den BA Gummiball einkeilen/ reinpressen.
Schnell ist mal ein Dichtring beim reinschieben verrutscht....oder gar vergessen (mir passiert...)
Möglich ist alles.

Mein Flutschi- TIP:
Vaseline von EDEKA!!! Rossmann, Apotheke.
Auflistung von günstig zu teuer.

Bei mir am südlcihen Berliner Rand ist der Filterteich dünn überfroren und der Teich zur Hälfte...Brrrrrr.


----------



## troll20 (30. Nov. 2014)

Bemüh mal Tante Gooogle nach: Isolierschlauch KG 110
dann wird dir geholfen 
Reste von Teichvlies in Streifen und mit Tape gesichert erfüllen den gleichen Zweck oder das Malervlies wie Rico schon geschrieben hat. 

LG René


----------



## ThorstenC (20. Dez. 2014)

Sanitärinstallateure haben eine sogenannte "Absperrblase". Gummiball mit Schlauch zum aufpusten.
Immer passend zu den jeweiligen Rohrdimensionen.

Alternativ Gummiball mit funktionierenden Ventil zum Aufpusten ohne äussere Rillen. Prägung etc...
Den in mit wenig Luft in das Rohrende rein, Ventil nach vorne nat.,und dann mit Ballpumpe aufpusten...

Versuch macht klug.

Frohes Fest


----------



## Küstensegler (20. Dez. 2014)

Klasse Idee,

danke und auch dir ein frahes Fest.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Küstensegler (22. Feb. 2015)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zum Luftheber:

Mein Pumpenkeller wird ca. 180x90 und120cm hoch.
Aufgeteil wird er in 1/3 Vorkammer mit dem LH und einer zweiten Kammer mit den restlichen 2/3 der Fläche.
Da ich den Ausgang des Lufthebers von der ersten Kammer durch die Zwischenwand in die Zweite Kammer führen muss,
stellt sich mir die Frage:
*Wie hoch der LH-Ausgang zum Wasserspiegel (wenn keine Pumpe an ist) sein muss.*

Es gibt 3 Zugänge je 110mm und einen Ausgang 110 und einen 125 (der Schieber wird aber nur 110 sein und dann erst auf 125 erweitert).
Die LH-Leistung wird so ca 14.000 l/h (im Freiwasser) sein.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## ThorstenC (22. Feb. 2015)

Mit der Filterkellerplanung wirst du vermutlich einige Probleme bekommen.
Irgendwo hatte ich bestimt schoneinmal dazu geraten, sich um einen vernünftigen (gerne auch gebrauchten) Vorfilter wie z.B. Trommler zu kümmern und dann mit den jeweiligen Vorfilter (Trommler mit Gehäuse oder etwas günstigeres Einschubmodell) die Filterkammern/ Keller zu planen......
Einmal richtig und fertig kommt billiger.

Aber ich wiederhole mich gerade.....sorry.

Neu gibt es so einige Trommlerchen für ca. 2000 Euro...
http://www.mein-schoener-teich.com/pages/teich-shop/pp-trommefilter.php

Den kleinsten neuen als Einschub für ca. 1600....
http://shop.installationswelten.de/product.php?id_product=539
Da kommt dann aber Steuerung, Spülpumpe dazu. Und ober für 30 m³/h ausgelegt ist....

Oder EBF mit 40cm Band- wäre mein Wahl an Deinem Teich:
http://www.teichservice-goetz.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=19&Itemid=23

Oder selber bauen etc.. auf jeden Fall den Platz dafür im Filterkeller einplanen.

Auch finde ich die Position Deines versenkten 300er KG etwas ungünstig....und sowieso zu klein KG 400 wäre netter und variabler für LH mit Membran- auch wenn es mit "Druckdose" auch funktioniert......

3 Zuläufe in KG110 benötigen ca. 25 bis 30m³/h Saugleistung. Damit die BA und Skimmer arbeiten, Rohre nicht versotten....
2 Rückläufe in KG 110 (den 125 nenne ich auch mal KG 110 wegen dem Schieberengpass) sind dann etwas knapp.
Abhilfe: Auf den 110 Schieber im KG 125 er Rücklauf verzichten.
Eine Muffe aufstecken und im "Reparaturfall" zum absperren der Kammer mit Knie" senkrechtem Rohr" oder Kappe in KG (bekommt man aber schwerer wieder raus) abdichten.

Hast du 3 Einläufe in KG 110, benötigst Du den zum Volumen passenden Vorfilter, Pumpe oder LH mit ca. 25-30m³/h und passende Rückläufe.
Damit sich nirgends zuviel "aufstaut" und der LH nicht einbricht.

Es ist oft nicht einfach, wenn man denkt es wäre schon etwas "fertig" und geschafft von einem ev. "Fehler" in der Planung wieder einen Schritt zurück z ugehen und es zu ändern.
In Deinem Fall meine ich die Bodenplatte für den Filterkeller mit der pos. des LH- Schachtes.

Es ist von mir nicht böse gemeint- ich will nur helfen und habe selber einiges falsch gemacht, was ich Heute nicht mehr ändern kann.....und musste an meinen Filterkeller für den LH nochmal anbauen. Weil ich es nicht besser wusste und es mir keiner gesagt hatte.
LH war da noch nicht so das Thema....
--------------------------------------------------------------

Zur  Höhe des Überganges des LH (Bogen oben mit der Entlüftung ggf.) durch die Trennwand gibt es viele verschiedene Meinungen...

Ich habe den KG- 200- Durchgang zur "Einblaskammer" bei mir etwas (ca. 5cm) unterhalb des Teichwasserspiegels eingebaut.
Also Oberkante KG200 ca. 5cm unter Oberkante Teichwasser in Ruheszustand.
Läuft die Pumpe/ LH staut es sich in der Einblaskammer etwas auf und der Auslauf des KG200 liegt dann bei mir ca. 10cm unter Wasser- also 10cm LH- Steighöhe verschenkt bei mir.
Ist aber nicht so tragisch, da meine LH- Sammellkammer tiefgenug ist/ der LH 2m haben wird.

In der Einblaskammer wird das Wasser in Betrieb des LH wieder etwas aufgestaut, damit es bei Dir durch ein KG 110 und ein KG 125(bei entfernten 110er Schieber) zum Teich wieder zurückläuft.
Da siehst Du den Übergang von der LH-Sammelkammer zur Einblaskammer:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...-tank-filteranlage-airlift-teichfilter.43223/
Da den Anbau und Laminierung der Betonkammer:
http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...rgraben-und-ufergraben-suedl-berlin?start=396


Du kannst auch den Rohrstuzen ca. 5cm oberhalb des Teichwassers einbauen. Dann ist er im "Betrieb" ev. oben noch etwas frei.

Wenn Du die Kammern in Beton und GFK planst, dann würde ich für die Einblaskammer versuchen einen GFK- Behälter "Chemo" zu bekommen und dort die Rohre mit Epox und Glasfasern einzukleben.
Laminieren einer Betonkammer ist aufwändiger und nicht billiger.

Noch etwas: den Übergangsstuzen des LH in die Einblaskammer würde ich in KG 160 einbauen!!!

Den LH kannst Du ja ersteinmal in KG 110, Druckdoese bauen- wenn Du aber irgendwann auf größeren Durchmesser KG125 oder KG160 umbauen willst oder musst.....ist es so einfacher.

Einfach den KG110- LH mit einer Reduzierung KG110 auf 125/ auf 160 und dann mit Knie/ Bogen in KG 160 in die Muffe zur Einblaskammer reinstecken...

Bei mir versuche ich es erst mit LH in KG 200.. Sollte ein LH in KG 160 effektiver sein, dann baue ich genau so um:
Knie in KG 200 oben bleibt und drunter wird einfach reduziert auch KG160.

Ein zweiter eingeklebter Übergangsstutzen wäre auch nicht übel- falls Du 2 LH parallel betreiben willst, oder ggf. eine getauchte Rohrpumpe einbauen möchtest- wenn es mit dem LH nicht klappen sollte. Will ich ja nicht hoffen.


----------



## Zacky (22. Feb. 2015)

Küstensegler schrieb:


> die Frage:
> *Wie hoch der LH-Ausgang zum Wasserspiegel (wenn keine Pumpe an ist) sein muss.*



Ich empfinde es immer ganz sinnvoll, wenn das Auslaufrohr etwa 2/3 bis 3/4 eingetaucht ist und somit nach oben im Steigrohr noch etwas Platz ist.



Küstensegler schrieb:


> Es gibt 3 Zugänge je 110mm und einen Ausgang 110 und einen 125 (der Schieber wird aber nur 110 sein und dann erst auf 125 erweitert). Die LH-Leistung wird so ca 14.000 l/h (im Freiwasser) sein.



Wo geht der Luftheber dann rein in das DN 110 oder DN 125? Heißt das, Du hast im Luftheberschacht zwei Ausläufe für einen Luftheber?


----------



## ThorstenC (22. Feb. 2015)

Er hat in den Keller 3 Zuläufe in KG 110.

am Ende des Kellers geht ein KG110 und ein KG 125 als Rücklauf in den Teich.

Den Keller wird der in 3 Kammern unterteilen wollen.
1.Kammer Vorfilter unbekannter Art.
2.Kammer LH in der KG 300- "Vertiefung"
3.Kammer Einblaskammer oder auch "Helix-/Biokammer" manchmal genannt mit abgehenden Rückläufen

Also eig. erstmal gut überlegt.

Nur ob alles so einpasst,  2 BA und 1 Skimmer zugleich arbeiten werden, und auch später ggf. ein vernünftiger Vorfilter einbaubar ist, wird sich zeigen.

Wenn er das waagerechte z.b. KG160 oder wenigstens KG 125 LH- Rohr in der Trennwand 1/3 der Querschnittsfläche oberhalb des max. TeichWasserspeigels "in Ruhe" einbaut passt es.


----------



## Zacky (22. Feb. 2015)

Ah ok, jetzt verstehe ich - 3 x rein und nach LH und Bio kommen die zwei Ausläufe. Ich war nur irritiert, weil 3 x Ein- und 2 x Ausgänge in einem Satz gefallen sind und das gerade beim Thema LH-Schacht.

Ich kenne den Luftheber der eingebaut wird und der hätte noch Potenzial die 20 m³/h mit etwas mehr Luft zu erreichen. So weit ich mich erinnere, war aber damals schon die Rede davon, dass hauptsächlich nur zwei Leitungen offen sind und dann geht das mit dem 110er LH noch. Klar wäre es sicherlich auf lange Sicht hin besser, sich alle Optionen offen zu halten und gleich mit ein oder zwei Rohren mehr raus zu gehen. Wenn diese anfangs noch zu bleiben stört es ja nicht. 

Der Punkt mit dem Luftheberschacht ist ein guter Ansatz und macht Sinn. Wenn dort das besagte 125er oder eben gleich DN 160 als Auslaufrohr eingesetzt wird, ist ein Aufrüsten natürlich einfacher. Ein 125er sollte eigentlch schon wieder für die Teichgröße reichen, denn mit dem 125er-Querschnitt kommt man schon an die 30 m³/h ran.

Muss Carlo halt entscheiden, ob er noch zwei Ausläufe mehr einbaut und vielleicht auch gleich als Verbindung zwischen LH -Schacht und Bio mind. ein 125er nimmt.


----------



## ThorstenC (22. Feb. 2015)

Und die Verbindung zwischen Vorfilterkammer (ev. Eischub-Trommler) und LH- Kammer einfach ein kurzes Stück KG 200 mit Muffe einbetonieren, kleben......

Meine Tipps zu den Trommlern oder EBF als Vorfilter sind zwar auf hohen finanz. Niveau.......aber irgendwann kommt man daran nicht vorbei...
wenn man einen vernünftigen Vorfilter haben möchte, der sich selber abreinigt.....


----------



## Küstensegler (22. Feb. 2015)

Danke euch beiden für die Infos.
Ich bin für Anregungen/Kritik dankbar und weder beleidigt noch böse.
Das ist mein erster Teich und wenn ich bedenke, was ich mir am Anfang da so vorgestellt habe - Da bin ich jetzt
meilenweit von entfernt. Die ist die Folge vor allem deiner guten Ratschläge Thorsten.
Und Zacky hat mir auch eine Menge geholfen (und die anderen natürlich auch - wie PeterBoden mit der Abhandlung über Kalksandsteine).

Ich plane schon, wie Zacky erwähnte nie alle 3 Zuläufe gleichzeitig offen zu haben. Standardmäßig plane ich einen Zulauf (Skimmer)
dauerhaft offen zu haben. Die beiden BA's werde ich nur bei Notwendigkeit öffnen.
Primär soll das ausströmende Wasser auch durch den Filterteich geleitet werden und den 125er zum ST habe ich nur,
wenn ich mal mit Volldampf die BA's spülen will und mir dann der Filterteich auswaschen würde.
Ich habe auch nicht 3 Kammern, sondern nur 2 im Pumpenkeller. Der Luftheberschacht ist nur eine Verlängerung nach unten und im KG 315 wird auch genug
Wasser nachfließen, da er fast auf Bodenhöhe noch gekappt wird (steht momentan noch 30 Zentimeter nach oben aus der Bodenplatte). Die  zweiten Kammer ist
ca 120x90, damit wäre zwar Platz für einen kleinen Trommler, dieser ist aus Kostengründen aber erstmal nicht möglich.
Da ich auch weder Fische im Teich haben werde, bin ich mir sicher darauf verzichten zu können. Einen wartungsarmen Vorfilter habe ich vom Konzept her
auch schon geplant (habe ich noch nirgends beschrieben - ist eine neue Idee von mir).
Den Schieber für den 125er Ausgang habe ich schon. Es ist auch schon so vorbereitet, dass das Reduzierstück mit Muffe  im Filterkeller ist
und ich es somit bei Bedarf entfernen kann.
Hier war ich mir nicht sicher, ob das mit der Reduzierung wie geplant läuft - Deshalb hier die Alternativmöglichkeit.

@Zacky: 2/3 - 3/4 bei Ruhe oder im Betrieb ?

Grüße
Carlo

PS: Ralf Glenk emfiehlt in seinem Buch "Schwimmteich Planungshilfe" für einen Schwimmteich meiner Größe eine Pumpleistung von ca. 10.000 l/h


----------



## ThorstenC (22. Feb. 2015)

Du kannst ruhig 1 BA und 1 Skimmer zugleich offen lassen.
Die beiden Rückläufe kannst Du auch zugleich offen lassen.
Der Rückstrom teilt sich dann schon auf:
1x Schwimmteich direkt
1x FT.

Wenn es Dir aus Platzgründen nicht möglich ist, den (gedachten) TF als erstes an die drei KG110- Zuläufe einzubinden...
Könnte man den TF auch hinter dem LH einbauen.
Praktisch als durch den LH "gepumpter TF".

Ist nicht so optimal- aber besser als mit jeder SchmutzkleinschredderMotorpumpe.
Die LH schreddern nämlich nicht und sind ziemlich verstopfungsunanfällig.

Vielleicht ist ja inzwischen Zacky´s Eigenbautrommler fertig, ihm doch zu klein.....und er kommt zu dir oder ein anderer, günstiger Eigenbautrommler hier oder anderswo aus den Kleinanzeigen.
Oder einfach:
Lasse irgendwo im System platz für einen "ausgesuchten" TF Deiner Wahl.
Baue dort ersteinmal Dein Provisorium.

Später dann die Erweiterung.
Oder gleich
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/eigenbau-trommelfilter-abzugeben.43422/
oder
http://koi-live.de/ftopic41917.html
Baue lieber die Technik gleich richtig und lege die Folie einen Monat später rein....


----------



## Zacky (22. Feb. 2015)

Küstensegler schrieb:


> @Zacky: 2/3 - 3/4 bei Ruhe oder im Betrieb ?


*
...im Ruhezustand!* Der Luftheber wird in Betrieb vielleicht 1-2 cm vor dem LH den Wasserspiegel absenken und dahinter ggf. 2-3 cm aufstauen. Wenn er nicht ganz getaucht ist, kann somit die Luft nach oben entweichen und den dort zur Verfügung stehenden Platz zum Ausbreiten nutzen und drückt so nicht mehr auf das aufsteigende Wasser. Da auch im abgesenkten Wasserstand der Luftheber nicht über die Kante (Knick des 90°Winkels) fördern muss, sollte er fast stetig recht optimal laufen.

 So zumindest meine bisherige Erfahrung, Andere können da natürlich unter Umständen anderer Meinung sein.


----------



## Zacky (22. Feb. 2015)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist ja inzwischen Zacky´s Eigenbautrommler fertig



...ist fertig und wird muss ja auch erst einmal eingebaut werden, um festzustellen, ob er zu klein ist. (was ich aber nicht hoffen möchte!)


----------



## Küstensegler (23. März 2015)

Ich hab mal wieder eine Frage:

Geplant war bislang einen Teil des Wassers im Filterteich mittels eines Dränrohrs von unten einfließen zu lassen.
Dies sollte durch eine feine Kieselschicht geleitet werden.
Durch den Beitrag von Thorsten 





ThorstenC schrieb:


> Schwimmteich im Münsterland


bin ich nun ein wenig verunsichert und ersuche um weitere Meinungen.
Als Substrat habe ich in Abstimmung mit meiner Frau (die die Bepflanzug macht) sowieso schon Sand ausgewählt.
Ein Teil des Wassers wollte ich ja schon oberhalb des Substrats einbringen. Mir stellt sich nun die Frage, ob es nicht besser ist, alles Wasser oberhalb des Substrats in den Filterteich zu leiten.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Zacky (23. März 2015)

Ich persönlich leite das Wasser von unten durch die Dränagerohre ein und wie ich auch schon an anderer Stelle mal sagte, würde ich die Schicht nicht mehr ganz so dick bzw. so tief machen. 50 cm sind zu viel - und 25 cm sind zu wenig, wobei es bei 25 cm nur darum geht, dass der Kies unter die Rohre rutscht und diese hoch drückt. Das Wasser sollte in jedem Fall gereinigt sein.

Das ist nur meine Meinung und ich würde es immer wieder so bauen.

Bei Sand würde ich befürchten, dass dieser bis nach unten druchrieselt.


----------



## ThorstenC (24. März 2015)

Sand um Drainagen wird nicht funktionieren- zumal man ja ungewaschenen, humusfreien Sand mit leichtem Lehmanteil als Pflanzsubstrat verwendet.
Bei mir hieß der Sand "gesiebter Abraum" aus der Kiesgrube.
Er wird nichts mehr durchlassen.
Als Pflanzsubstrat im Filterteich gut. Mulm bleibt bei mir im Filterteich oben auf dem Sand zwischen den Pflanzen liegen. Könnte ihn dort sogar noch absaugen- es ist aber noch  nicht so schlimm.

Jeder Kies oder "Sand" mit freien Zwischenräumen setzt sich irgendwann mit Schmodder zu und muss dann irgendwann gereinigt werden.
Vorfilter wie Spaltsieb, TF oder EBF wird es begrenzen oder zeitlich hinauszögern. Je nachdem wieviel hinter dem Vorfilter übrig bleibt.

Mit den vom Kies nach oben gedrückten Drainagerohren kenne ich.
Bei mir im Garten habe ich diverse Drainagen zur Regenwasserversickerung eingebuddelt
Graben in der Erde, Vließ, Kies und Drainage verlegt.
Der schwere Kies rutscht gerne unter die leichten Drainagerohre und drückt diese hoch.
Mit Steinen beschweren half diese unten zu halten.
Fließ abschließend richtig um Kies und Drainagen verschlossen- damit kein Sand von außen da reinspült.

Gestern kam ich übrigens aus dem Lachen nicht mehr raus, als ich mir den Teichbaubericht von dem Jens aus dem Nachbarforum durchgelesen habe.
Auch ohne Bilder (weil ich bin dort nicht angemeldet) ehrlich, köstlich und lehrreich.
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=14384&start=10


----------



## Küstensegler (24. März 2015)

Da hab ich mich dann wohl falsch ausgedrückt.
Hier wollte ich zwischen 2 Alternativen abgewägt wissen:

Kies/Kiesel oberhalb des Dränrohrs als Substrat (Zufluss von unten durch das Substrat)

Sand als Substrat und kein Zufluss von unten (ohne Drän - Zufluss oberhalb des Substrats)
Grüße
Carlo

PS: Der Beitrag von Jens (wirklich amüsant geschrieben) hat mich ja am Dränzufluss zweifeln lassen.


----------



## ThorstenC (24. März 2015)

Grober Kies = Schmodder zwischen den Kieseln

ungesiebter Abraum/ Sand ohne Humus mit leichtem Lehmanteil = Schmodder oben drüber.

Schmodder gibt es immer.

Du musst entscheiden, wo der Schmodder sich für Dich leichter entfernen lässt.


----------



## Küstensegler (24. März 2015)

Ok,
ich werde dann wohl die Karte mit Schmodder oberhalb wählen.
Ist unkomplizierter zu bauen, preiswerter und anschließend besser zu reinigen.
Ausserdem sehe ich dann eher, ob etwas falsch läuft und kann dann schneller reagieren.
Wobei ein gewisser Teil an Mulm beherbergt ja auch Organismen, die in einem Filterteich hingehören. 
Bloß "toten Schmodder" würde ich gerne aus dem Teich raushalten.
Aber da fehlt mir einfach die Erfahrung.
Danke für eure Hilfe !

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Küstensegler (17. Mai 2015)

Hier ein Foto vom Gesamtfortschritt:
  


Ich benötige mal wieder Hilfe.

Langt dies für eine Saugsperre ?
Der Schichtaufbau ist folgendermaßen:

Beton als Untergrund
Vließ
Folie
Verbundmatte
Beton als Abdeckung
Der Stift oberhalb des Metermaß ist ungefähr der Wasserstand.
Geplant ist die Folie nebst Verbundmatte über den Rand zu schlagen und mit Beton zu bedecken.
  
Vom Stift bis zur Oberkannte der Begrenzung sind es 9,5 cm (senkrecht gemessen).
Die Steigung beträgt ca. 30° 

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## ThorstenC (18. Mai 2015)

Wenn Du die Folie mit der Ufermatte  über den Rand legst und herunterhängen lässt, dann zieht es dort Wasser über den Rand.
Auch die Betonabdeckung zieht bei direktem Kontakt Feuchtigkeit aus der UM. Was dann der Frost mit dem Beton macht.....

Warum hast Du die Rundung des Teichrandes nicht mit Schalsteinen gestellt?
Dort wäre genug Platz für Kapillarstelle und Abdeckung mit Naturstein- oder Betonplatten ohne Kontakt zur UM.

Siehe bei mir im Bauthread irgendwo.....

Fließ auf Schalstein (die ersten 5cm Breite der MAuerkrone) mit Fliesenkleber angeheftet mit Kleber z.B....
flexible Folie wie z.B. PVC oder EPDM am Fließ festgeklebt.
Ufermatte auf Folie festgeklebt.
Teich mit Wasser gefüllt...
Folie Richtung Teich über die UM Richtung Teich zurückgeklappt und festgeklebt.

Mit Kleben meine ich auch immer dünn mit Sikaflex 221 oder ähnlichem MAterial fixieren....

Jetzt kann man auf der freien Betonfläche der Schalsteine und auf der Folie z.B. Steinplatten in Beton setzen.

In Richtung Teich überschüssige Folie abschneiden.

Genug der Wort- habe Dir etwas gemalt....
Bei Deinen steilen Wänden und Ecken würde ich zu einer auf Maß eingeschweißten Folie raten.
PEHD faltenfrei eingeschweißt und gut ist.
Vermörteln bei senkrechten Wänden würde ich nicht,  ,
Die VM wird richtig schwer und kann auch abreißen....senkrechte Wände fallen optisch nicht auf.


----------



## Küstensegler (18. Mai 2015)

Hallo Thosten,

danke für deine Einschätzungen.
In den Bereich kommt aber keine Ufermatte, wir werden hier den Beton (eventuell mit Sand abgestreut wie Thias es hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/ufergestaltung.22228/   beschrieben hat. Ufermatte werden wir nur einen "Lappen" zum Ufergraben (aber links und rechts nicht am Rand) haben.
Schalungssteine haben wir nicht verwendet, da sie uns bei den kleinen Rundungen zu unflexibel und auch zu breit für diesen Bereich sind (gibt zwar auch dünnere  - aber die Unflexibilität bleibt).
Die hier gemachte Lösung finde ich ganz gut. Ich habe nur in diesem Bereich nicht aufgepaßt und die Steigung zu wenig gemacht.
Den Reisstest an der steilen Wand werde ich im Vorwege auch machen. Zu Testzwecken hab ich mir Verbundmatte bestellt und werde die Festigkeit an
den Senkrechten ausprobieren. Darüber werde ich berichten.
Wir werden auch den hier angesprochenen Bereich so wir geplant zu Testzwecken aufbauen. Ich möchte da sicher sein und wie sagt man so schön:
Versuch mach kluch
Wir werden uns eine Folie per Rastermaß anfertigen lassen und die Falten verschwinden dann unter dem Beton.
Deine Zeichnung ist auf alle Fälle hilfreich. Sollten wir im Test feststellen, dass in dem Bereich das Wasser über die Uferkannte gezogen wird, werden wir das so
machen wie du aufgezeichnet hast (allerding ist bei uns dann die Ufermatte die Verbundmatte.

Grüße
Carlo

PS: Frost ist bei uns hier in der Regel kein Thema. Falls ja, werden wir uns da mit Hilfsmitteln wehren.


----------



## ThorstenC (18. Mai 2015)

Jede Falte hat 2 x 360grad Knicke...

Durch die Falten und Zugaben am Rand musst Du ca. 1/3 bis 1/4 mehr Folie bestellen als die reine Fläche.
Und bezahlen. 

Investiere lieber in einen vernünftigen Folienschweisser vor Ort und Du bist falfenfrei., aber unwesentlich teurer.

Viele Firmen arbeiten bundesweit....
PE wäre die erste Wahl.

Lass Die Angebote machen und vergleiche.


----------



## Vasko81 (25. Mai 2015)

Wann genau hast Du den Teichfilter eingebaut? Und was für ein Teichfilter hast Du genommen?


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2015)

Vasko81 schrieb:


> Wann genau hast Du den Teichfilter eingebaut? Und was für ein Teichfilter hast Du genommen?


???

Liebe Grüße
Helmut

Ach ja ... Herzlich Willkommen


----------



## Küstensegler (25. Mai 2015)

Hallo ?,

kann deine Frage nicht richtig einordnen.
In einem anderen Thread fragst du nach Filter für Koi-Teich. Mein Teich wird ein Schwimmteich ohne Fische.
Also bist du hier mit deiner Frage ein wenig am falschen Ort 

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Küstensegler (23. Aug. 2015)

Ich habe mal wieder eine Frage.

Da ich mit der Laminierung meines Pumpenkellers fertig bin, stellt sich nun die Frage der Trennwand.
  
Auf der rechten Seite sind die Zuläufe der beiden BA's und des Skimmers (alle DN110). Auch befindet sich auf der rechten Seite die Vertiefung 
für den Luftheber.
Auf der Linken Seite die beiden Zuläufe in den Teich (DN110 in den FT und DN125 in den ST).
Damit der LT funktioniert, muss ich den Pumpenkeller ja in zwei Abteilungen trennen.
Eine Vermauerung vor Laminierung kam nicht in Betracht, da die Kammer des LH viel zu klein ist, um darin vernünftig zu arbeiten.
Da ich eventuell auch mal die Zugschieber wechsel/warten/reparieren muss, ist es notwenig, dass die Trennwand auch entfernt werden kann.
Ein durchbohren der GFK-Schicht verbietet sich meiner Meinug nach.
Ich hab zwar schon eine Idee der Umsetzung, würde mich aber über eure Ideen/Vorschläge freuen.
Damit ich eure Ideen nicht in eine Richtung lenke, behalte ich meine Gedanker erstmal für mich.
Anschließend stelle ich diese natürlich gerne zur Diskussion.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## mitch (24. Aug. 2015)

hi Carlo,

3 U Schienen "anGFKen"  und dann ne PVC o.Ä einschieben


----------



## ThorstenC (24. Aug. 2015)

Wenn Du weißt, was für ein Filter nach den Einläufen reinkommt (TF, EBF, SIFI, Siebblech, Spaltsieb?), dann kannst Du die Trennwand zwischen LH und Rückläufen wie mitch schon schrieb in angeklebten "U- Profilen" einschieben.

Die U- Profile sollten aus einem Material sein, das auch mit GFK anklebbar ist..PVC??

Vielleicht gibt es fertige GFK- Streifen, Tafeln.

Wenn Du dafür einen Lieferanten gefunden hast- bitte bei mir melden.
Ich könnte in meiner Helixkammer seitlich auch noch solche Streife als Gitterauflage ankleben...

Ein streifen aus Siebdruckplatten- die braunen Sperrholzplatten geht auch.
Schön einlaminieren und Topcoat drauf.

Anstatt des U-Profiles also zwei parallele Streifen anlaminieren.
Dazu musst Du aber Dein Topcoat wieder anschleifen!
Das sieht übrigens richtig gut aus bei Dir!

Einschubplatte:

GFK- Platte wäre schön- oben an der Kante noch etwas stabilisieren- waagerechten Streifen oben draufkleben.
Praktisch ein T bauen.
Kann man besser anfassen und ist stabiler.
Oder wieder Siebdruckplatten von beiden Seiten mit GFK tapezieren....

Für den LH würde ich ein Stück KG- 160 einlaminieren. OK Rohrbogen auf OK max. Teichwasser.
Die Muffe so, dass der LH mit 2 x 45° Bögen oben mittig in Deinem LH Schachtrohr sitzt.

Als LH geht dann verm. nur die Bodendruckdose nach zacky! weil für Membran und Trichter der LH Schacht DN 300?? zu klein ist.
Funktioniert auch und ich kann sowieso nicht sagen, ob Membran oder Bodendose besser ist.
Beides wird funktionieren!

Mir ist noch eine Schienenvariante eingefallen:
Jalousieführungen aus PVC!!
Die kann man mit GFK ankleben (aufrauen, Reiniger) und sie haben eine Führungsnut mit Dichtgummilippe!
Sind aber oft nicht billig...


----------



## Küstensegler (25. Aug. 2015)

Danke für die Ideen,

ich werde es mit 15,9mm Klemmschienen aus Alu versuchen. Richtig angerauht soll GFK an Alu halten.
Als Platte werde ich eine 15mm PE-Platte verwenden,
Eine beschichtete Platte hatte ich mir vorher aus Kostengründen auch überlegt. da man das GFK aber nicht so genau auftragen kann,
hatte ich die Befürchtung, dass es nicht genau in die U-Schienen passt.
Mit den Klemmschienen und der PE-Platte hoffe ich auch auf eine zusätzliche Dichtung verzichten zu können. Es muss ja nicht 100%
wasserdicht sein.
Der LH ist schon vor Monaten fertig gestellt worden. Es wird eine angepasste Tschechendose in DN110.
Zacky war so nett, den LH schon bei sich auzuprobieren. Da es sogar die Pumpe des Tests an mich verkauft hat, kann ich schon sicher sein, dass
das alles so passt.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Aug. 2015)

Kein Alu in den Teich!
Aluminium korrodiert unter Wasser! Edelstahl oder Kunststoff!

Es sei denn, Du stehst auf Wasserstoffblubberblasen...
http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...inter/19749-hat-jemand-eine-erklaerung-dafuer

Neben den Erklärungen des Marktführers mit 30 Jahre Erfahrung im Teichbau bitte auch den link zu Wikipedia lesen....und wann die Alu- korrosion unter Wasser aufhört....eigentlich erst dann, wenn kein ALU mehr da ist!

Ausnahme vermutlich spezielle Alu- Legierungen.


----------



## Küstensegler (25. Aug. 2015)

Ok, danke für die Warnung

Die Klemmschienen hab ich schon liegen. Die PA-Platte hole ich morgen beim Händler ab.
Der größte Teil der Schienen wird ja unter GFK verschwinden. Den Rest werde ich mit Klarlack ansprühen.
Dadurch sollten die verbleibenden Flächen gering sein und wir Norbert im NG-Forum ja beschrieben hat,
soll das nur bei sehr hartem Wasser auftreten. Da wir planen, den Teich mit relativ weichem Brunnen und Regenwasser aufzufüllen,
werden wir wohl keinen hohen ph-Wert haben.
Sollte sich das dann doch als nicht praktikabel erweisen, kommen die Leisten eben wieder raus.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## troll20 (25. Aug. 2015)

Torsten netter Einwand, aber das mußte meinen Aluschienen auch mal erklären, denn die waren / sind 11 Jahre im und am Teich und nur etwas matt.
Was anderes wäre es wenn du vorhast den Teich mit Salzen zu behandeln.
Alu ins Wasser legen wieder raus und Oxidschicht bilden lassen, danach passiert nix mehr so lange wie keine Salze im Spiel sind.

LG René


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Aug. 2015)

Es gibt Teiche, die sind vermörtelt..dadurch wird vermutlich der ph wert immer alkalisch über 7 sein...
Man kann mit Alu Glück haben. ....aber es bleibt ein Risiko.
Alu bildet eine Oxydschicht...die aber unter Wasser wieder aufgelöst wird...

Zu der Art und Weise, wie man ein Produkt schönreden kann, wenn es im Wasser korrodiert und Wasserstoffblasen hochsteigen....mag ich nichts mehr sagen.


----------



## troll20 (26. Aug. 2015)

* defekter Link entfernt *

LG René


----------



## Küstensegler (26. Aug. 2015)

Danke für den Link René,

ich möchte aber auf Nummer sicher gehen und habe nun PVC-Winkelleisten gekauft.
Thorstens Ratschläge haben sich in der Regel als richtig erwiesen.
Da ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich den benötigten ph-Wert erhalte, nehme ich lieber kein Alu.
Die Winkelleiten kann ich auch besser mit dem PVC verbinden, da ich eine größere Klebefläche habe.
In der Baudoku zeig ich dann, wie ich es gmeacht habe.
Danke wiedermal für eure Hilfe.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Aug. 2015)

Es gibt ja Beispiele, wo es mit Alu im Wasser gut geht. Irgendwo habe ich mal eine Doku über einen TF aus Alu gelesen. ..der wusste aber genau was geht.
Aber es gibt auch die kleinen Fehlschläge. ..Alugriffe von Zugschiebern etc...
Vor allem bei hohen ph Werten..kann Alu stark korrodieren..
Deswegen meine Warnung..lieber auf Nummer sicher zu gehen.
Viel Spaß beim Ankleben.


----------



## Küstensegler (31. Aug. 2015)

Ich hab das jetzt wie geplant mit den PVC-Winkelleisten umgesetzt.
Wie ich das im Detail gemacht habe, seht ihr hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/504315/

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Küstensegler (1. Jan. 2016)

*Frage zum  Hel-X*

ich hab ja hier den Bau meiner Hel-X Tonne beschrieben https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/510111/
Nun stellen sich mir die folgenden Fragen:

Welches Hel-X soll ich nehmen 12 KLL, 14 KLL oder 17 KLL
Welche Farbe - schwar oder weiß
Und wieviel sind bei meiner Tonne angebracht (es sind von den 300 Liter Volumen noch ca. 250 Liter frei) - Der Teich hat so ca. 40.000 Liter
Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Zacky (1. Jan. 2016)

Hi Carlo.

Ob schwarz oder weiß, ist egal. Auf dem Weißen siehst Du die Bakterienbesiedlung besser. Das Schwarze ist, so glaube ich, auch nur aus Regenerat hergestellt.

Da Du ja eigentlich einen Schwimmteich hast, würde ich beim Helix nur eine geringe Menge nehmen. Für die Behälter und deren Auslastung, wurde mir mal gesagt, dass max. 30 % des Behältervolumens genutzt werden sollten. Das dann aber meist bei bewegten Medien.

Ob 14er oder 17er ist in deinem Fall sicher auch nicht relevant. Ich habe das 14er schwimmend und bewege es durch den Luftheber.


----------



## wander-falke (6. Mai 2016)

Nach 10 Tagen und 38.000 Liter Wasser ......

Ja, jetzt is Wasser drin.

Habt ihr schon die ersten Umbaupläne geschmiedet?

Ich meine,  wenn du jetzt nur noch im Teich liegst und uns nicht mehr mit deinen ausführlichen netten Geschichten beglückst wird uns was fehlen........

Das kannst du nicht machen.
Nicht mit uns.........
Das wird Folgen haben........


----------



## Küstensegler (7. Mai 2016)

Moin Andreas,
ganz fertig sind wir ja noch nicht.
Aber die Frage stellt sich auch für uns.
Was machen wir, wenn wir fertig sind? 

Naja zumindest haben wir ein großes Loch,
in das wir fallen können. Und das macht dann Platsch 

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## BENZO71 (31. Juli 2016)

Hallo Carlo,  
erst mal ein Riesenkompliment für euer Teichprojekt, gefällt mir alles sehr gut
Ich habe mir deine Baudoku heute mal durchgelesen und muß schon sagen das man sich dort viele gute Tips holen kann .
Ich befinde mich momentan noch am Anfang meiner Planung  es raucht der Kopf.Nach sehr vielen Berichten die ich gelesen habe gefällt mir deine Lösung mit dem Pumpenheber für die Filterung , Du hast ja ein KG DN 315 in dem Pumpenschacht , wie  steckt den jetzt der Pumpenheber ( KG 110 ) in dem Rohr.
Über eine Antwort wäre ich dankbar.

mfg Achim


----------



## Küstensegler (1. Aug. 2016)

Moin Achim,

herzlich willkommen im Forum.

Der Luftheber ist nur in die eingeklebte Doppelmuffe geschoben (gesichert mit einer kleinen Schraube).
Die Doppelmuffe ist in die Trennwand mit Sikaflex eingeklebt. Da das KG-Rohr ein ähnliches Gewicht wie Wasser
hat, wirken hier nur geringe Kräfte.
Auf dem ersten Bild des verlinkten Berichts kannst du das im Detail sehen.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/512058/

Und hier die Doppelmuffe im Detail
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/509749/


Grüße
Carlo


----------



## BENZO71 (1. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Carlo , 
danke für die schnelle Antwort , noch bin ich am Info sammeln um meinen Schwimmteichzu planen.
Nochmal danke, und vieleicht habe ich dann auch noch mal zu gegebener Zeit ein paar Fragen an dich, wenn es ok ist.

mfg Achim


----------



## wander-falke (2. Aug. 2016)

Nabend Carlo,


Auf den Bildern deiner letzten Doku sieht man schön wie sich das Wasser an deinem vermörtelten Uferwall hochzieht.
Wie hoch ist den dein Wasserverlust / Tag?


----------



## Küstensegler (2. Aug. 2016)

Moin Andreas,

die Verdunstung kommt natürlich auf das Wetter an.
Ich habe schon einmal die Verdunstung nachfüllen müssen. Das war vor ca. zwei Wochen.
Da war es sonnig mit dem typischen Wind an der Ostsee. Der Teich war zwei Wochen davor (also vor ca. vier Wochen)
durch Regen bis zum Überlauf voll. Nach 14 Tagen durfte ich ca. 1,2 qm nachfüllen.
Ich schätze also max 100 Liter am Tag.
Momentan beim aktuellen Wetter ist er immer randvoll 

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## wander-falke (2. Aug. 2016)

Dann hab ich n Loch im Teich.......



wander-falke schrieb:


> innerhalb 24 Stunden verliere ich ca 4 cm Wasser.


----------



## Cheakyboy86 (9. Mai 2021)

Servus, wirklich super Doku.
Hast du die Oberfläche der Seiten geglättet oder einfach abgerieben?
Lassen sich die Wände leicht reinigen mit einem Besen? 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Küstensegler (9. Mai 2021)

Danke, dass dir die Doku gefällt. 
Wir haben den Boden, alle Seiten und die Stufen geglättet (Im Schwimmbereich). Nur die Stufen im Eingangsbereich haben wir ein wenig rauher gelassen.
Besser wäre es aber gewesen, alle Stufen zu glätten, da diese doch schnell richtig glatt werden. Vorteil ist es aber, wenn man sich auf den Stufen setzt. 
Dann ist das natürlich angenehmer. Sicherer ist rauher, komfortabler ist glatter. 
Den Boden würde ich wieder glätten. Die umlaufenden Stufen aber nun ein wenig rauher gestalllten.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Lilian (12. Juli 2021)

Hallo Küstensegler, 
Ich hoffe jetzt im richtigen Treat zu sein.
Mit großem Interesse habe ich deine Teichbau-Doku studiert - erst einmal herzlichen Dank für die tolle Beschreibung und die Fotos. Wir sind gerade dabei, unseren ehemaligen knapp 25 Jahre alten Folienteich in Eigenleistung zum Schwimmteich umzubauen. Er hat rund 250 M2 Folienfläche und teilweise recht steile Böschungsneigungen. Wir möchten auf der Folie ebenfalls eine Vermörtelung anbringen - weil es besser aussieht und uns (u.a. hinsichtlich __ Reiher) stabiler erscheint. Ich schwanke sehr zwischen der vergleichsweise dicken Mörtel-Verbundmatte von Naturagart und der weißen Glenk-Verbundmatte. Erstere ist halt im Vergleich extrem teuer, und man kann offenbar auch nicht auf eine zusätzliche Armierung (mit Fasern im Mörtel) verzichten. Bei Glenk wäre das Gewebe ja eh vorgesehen, ich komme dennoch nur auf 1/3 der Kosten.
Nun meine Fragen: Ihr habt ja offenbar durchgängig mit der dünnen weißen Glenk-Verbundmatte plus Armierungsgewebe gearbeitet. Würdest Du diese aus heutiger Sicht wieder verwenden oder lieber nicht und aus welchen Gründen? Hat es im Verlauf der Jahre irgendwelche Probleme mit der Mörtelschicht gegeben - z.B. neue Risse, Frostschäden o.ä.? Würdest Du an den Steilufern bzw. Senkrechten heute mit anderen Materialien arbeiten oder sogar ganz auf das Mörteln verzichten?
Würde mich sehr freuen Deine Meinung zu erfahren.
Danke im Voraus & viele Grüße
Esther


----------



## Küstensegler (25. Juli 2021)

Hallo Esther,

ersteinmal Entschuldigung für die späte Antwort. Ich habe leider keine Benachrichtigung wegen deiner Antwort vom Forum bekommen.
Die Glenk-Matte würde ich auch heute der von Naturagard vorziehen, da hier m.E. das Preisleistungsverhältnis besser ist. Wir haben keine Probleme mit der Matte bezüglich Haftung und Haltbarkeit gehabt. Wir haben dem Beton immer ein wenig Spüli beigemischt, damit das Betongemisch  gut in die Mattenwolle eingezogen ist.
Frostschäden haben wir bislang keine. Bei starkem Frost haben wir auch immer unsere Eisdruckpolster eingelassen.
*Wir würden immer wieder mörteln.* 
Im nachhinein finde ich die senkrechten im Schwimmbereich auf super, da man sich dort am Rand auch schön auf die Stufen setzen kann und die Beine baumeln lassen kann. Die Erstellung mit Einschalung war zwar aufwendig aber wenn man das Gerät dafür hat, kann man das ja auch mit Spritzbeton machen (lassen).

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Lilian (8. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Carlo,
leider etwas verspätet meinen Dank für Deine Antwort. Wir sind nun fleissig am Vermörteln und haben so ziemlich alles als Verbundmatte missbraucht was hier im Forum schon besprochen wurde. Einige  Bahnen Naturagart  Verbundatte, Teichvlies, Ufermatte und die Matte von Ralf Glenk. Die ersten Versuche sind etwas missglückt weil zuviel Spühli, aber jetzt ist der Mörtel schon in kurzer Zeit belastbar. Die Glenk Matte ist  beim Verlegen etwas unhantlich weil man sie nicht verschweissen kann, aber das Vermörteln ist einfach . Wir vermörteln insgesamt mit Armierungsgewebe und Trassmörtel. Das Teichvlies lässt sich sehr gut verarbeiten,muss aber vor dem Einmörteln unbedingt gut gewässert werden. Beim Naturagart System habe ich keinerlei Vorzüge bemerkt, vor allem weil die Bahnen nur 1m breit sind und die Klebepads nicht richtig haften. Die Glenk Matte ist sicher ideal für die Teichlagunen die er bewirbt, aber auch unseren ewas sperrigen Teich war damit handelbar.
Ich werde bei Gelegenheit einige Bilder posten.
Viele Grüße 
Esther


----------

